# 2022 Random Chat



## Lurcherlad

There you go @Dave S


----------



## Dave S

I knew we could rely on you LL, thank you as you created the 2021 thread as well, didn't want to steal your thunder. 

So, hope we all have a good, happy, healthy and prosperous year and lets have more discussions, debates, falling out, making up, disagreeing and general chaos.

It starts here.........................


----------



## Lurcherlad

Hope it works


----------



## Happy Paws2

Lurcherlad said:


> View attachment 482205
> 
> 
> Hope it works


If the Queen wants to Knight him, it's got nothing to do with anyone else.


----------



## Lurcherlad

Happy Paws2 said:


> If the Queen wants to Knight him, it's got nothing to do with anyone else.


No, I know …. But I can't stand the little Weasel!


----------



## Siskin

Lurcherlad said:


> No, I know …. But I can't stand the little Weasel!


Neither can I. Took lying to the greatest of heights and sent Britain to war


----------



## rona

Lurcherlad said:


> No, I know …. But I can't stand the little Weasel!





Siskin said:


> Neither can I. Took lying to the greatest of heights and sent Britain to war


Keir rates him!


----------



## Happy Paws2

Lurcherlad said:


> No, I know …. But I can't stand the little Weasel!


I don't think that would worry him.


----------



## Lurcherlad

Happy Paws2 said:


> I don't think that would worry him.


No, I'm pretty sure it wouldn't.


----------



## Linda Weasel

Lurcherlad said:


> No, I know …. But I can't stand the little Weasel!


Hey, dont diss weasels!!


----------



## Lurcherlad

Linda Weasel said:


> Hey, dont diss weasels!!


I couldn't put the word I wanted to use … I would have been banned!


----------



## JANICE199

Happy Paws2 said:


> I don't think that would worry him.


*That's because he has no conscience.*


----------



## Happy Paws2

JANICE199 said:


> *That's because he has no conscience.*


----------



## Dave S

Isn't it amazing that on the run-up to Christmas all the newspapers and magazines had pages of recipes for cooking all the different things - turkeys, potatoes, veg, puddings, cakes etc. Now we are in the new year all the same rags have recipes for weight loss foods and carry big full page adverts for Weight Watchers.

Meanwhile, I had Christmas and new year and never put any weight on!


----------



## kimthecat

Dave S said:


> Isn't it amazing that on the run-up to Christmas all the newspapers and magazines had pages of recipes for cooking all the different things - turkeys, potatoes, veg, puddings, cakes etc. Now we are in the new year all the same rags have recipes for weight loss foods and carry big full page adverts for Weight Watchers.
> 
> Meanwhile, I had Christmas and new year and never put any weight on!


Ive put on three pounds!

Police helicopter over head , been going round and round for the last half an hour. Noisy ! I hope they find whoever they're looking for .


----------



## Dave S

What is that saying? "Hell hath no fury like a woman and Dominic Cummings scorned"....

When will BJ stop telling lies and do the decent thing.

Not posted in Covid political out of respect to all the posts there telling of tragedy and hardship.


----------



## Happy Paws2

Dave S said:


> What is that saying? "Hell hath no fury like a woman and Dominic Cummings scorned"....
> 
> *When will BJ stop telling lies and do the decent thing.*
> 
> Not posted in Covid political out of respect to all the posts there telling of tragedy and hardship.


Never!


----------



## Dave S

At last, common sense is prevailing in the Ministry of Transport and there will be no further roll-out of all lane smart motorways whilst there is an investigation into safety concerns. Those at present under construction will be completed and then the proposal is that safety area distances apart should be reviewed and made less than 1.5 kilometres apart, which was on the original spec.

How is it that us, the ordinary people in the street can see how dangerous they are but politicians and decision makers cannot thus resulting in nearly 40 unnecessary deaths.


----------



## HarlequinCat

Dave S said:


> At last, common sense is prevailing in the Ministry of Transport and there will be no further roll-out of all lane smart motorways whilst there is an investigation into safety concerns. Those at present under construction will be completed and then the proposal is that safety area distances apart should be reviewed and made less than 1.5 kilometres apart, which was on the original spec.
> 
> How is it that us, the ordinary people in the street can see how dangerous they are but politicians and decision makers cannot thus resulting in nearly 40 unnecessary deaths.


It's madness, I don't see how smart motorways got past the planning stage. I haven't used a motorway for a while, but when they started putting them in we just started to avoid them


----------



## Lurcherlad

I agree they shouldn’t start any new ones but think they should actually halt any in the process and reinstate all hard shoulders before more people die.

The evident is there now … they are deadly and should never have been introduced imo.


----------



## Siskin

Lurcherlad said:


> I agree they shouldn't start any new ones but think they should actually halt any in the process and reinstate all hard shoulders before more people die.
> 
> The evident is there now … they are deadly and should never have been introduced imo.


I agree with that too. I hate smart motorways with a passion. They should never have been built


----------



## Mrs Funkin

After I made a rag wreath at Christmas (thanks @MollySmith for the initial inspo!), I've started a Valentine wreath today. It needs a bit more but it's getting there…can't decide whether to go for more red or stick with the pinks, there's only a bit of red in there so far.


----------



## Lurcherlad

Looks great as it is 

Snap! I have that machine


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Thanks @Lurcherlad I'm pleased with it, husband thinks it doesn't look heart shaped enough but I think people will realise what it is


----------



## Dave S

I know it is simplistic but Prince Harry wants to come to the UK with his wife and kids and wants to pay for his own Police protection by our own Police force.
The Police force says he cannot pay for it in which case you and me will foot the bill.

Why not let him pay for his protection and provide him with the protection that he would get if he still lived here. I am not a fan of him or his wife but seeking a judicial review so he can spend his own money seems a bit silly and another unnecessary expense.


----------



## Dave S

I just hope the old saying about everything happens in 3's isn't true.

You may have seen my post from last Tuesday when I was preparing a lesson and a dog was run over and killed nearby.

Last night we were doing a socialisation dog walk and a man comes out of his house, on his phone and panicking.
He was calling an ambulance as his neighbour had collapsed and was not breathing.

Fortunately in our group was a nurse and an ex-policeman who both ran into the house and started CPR until the ambulance came.
Turns out he was stage 4 cancer and had just finished chemo.

Unfortunately he did not survive. He was only 52. So sad.

Life is just too short.
Just goes to show you cannot take anything for granted in this life.


----------



## Lurcherlad

"Life is just too short.
Just goes to show you cannot take anything for granted in this life."

So true @Dave S


----------



## willa

Bad luck seems to follow me everywhere.

I cracked a tooth on a Cherry stone & today found out I need another root canal treatment. ( As a dental phobic this is my worst nightmare )

I lost my bank card thismorning

And thisevening I narrowly avoided being run over by a moped whilst crossing the road


----------



## Lurcherlad

Oh dear @willa … happens in 3's apparently so hopefully, tomorrow will be a better day


----------



## willa

I don’t blame the moped rider. I could have been at fault, it was so close though to a collision

He did stop to check I was ok


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oh @willa  I too have a fear of the dentist - though randomly the best treatment I have ever had was a root filling and since then I have been much much better (still can't drive to the dentist though, I have to walk there so it has to be in the village, so no NHS for me). He was brilliant and the best thing of all was this rubber barrier thing hooked over bottom teeth so that nothing touched my tongue. Does your person have those? If not, definitely get them to investigate it, it made such a huge difference. I do hope it's not too painful.


----------



## catz4m8z

iVe finally given in and ordered myself a mobile phone today!:Woot No more will people be able to look at me like Im some sort of neolithic caveman just coz I dont own a mobile phone.
(not gonna lie I mainly got it for taking photos and internet as my wifi is crap....I will probably refuse to tell anybody what the number is!!LOL):Shifty


----------



## margy

I've only just joined Facebook! Only really to keep up with local goings on and look at the Poodle forums. I will only have close family as friends though, can't be bothered with that mullarky.


----------



## MollySmith

Molly escaped! The builders have the big gates open and I didn't shut the back doors properly (I'm chief door nagger and yet.. ) So I'm out the front of house with the builder and this dog appears and it's Molly trotting around looking for me. I didn't know whether to laugh or cry as she did the perfect sit.

My heart is still pounding and it'll be weeks of me checking and triple checking the door. She's safe and that's what matters.


----------



## MollySmith

Mrs Funkin said:


> After I made a rag wreath at Christmas (thanks @MollySmith for the initial inspo!), I've started a Valentine wreath today. It needs a bit more but it's getting there…can't decide whether to go for more red or stick with the pinks, there's only a bit of red in there so far.
> 
> View attachment 482726
> View attachment 482727


oh gosh I thought I'd replied sweetie! I love this! The colours are gorgeous, you have a eye for it.

I make with hessian and you could get some and use a zig zag stitch to hem. I think that should work to stop it unraveling.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Flipping heck Molly! Don't worry your two legs like that!! Glad she's safe.


----------



## Jobeth

willa said:


> I cracked a tooth on a Cherry stone & today found out I need another root canal treatment. ( As a dental phobic this is my worst nightmare )


I have sedation for anything that involves water as I choke otherwise. Your dentist can refer you to the hospital or to a private clinic if you think it would help.


----------



## Lurcherlad

Sitting in the marquee at the garden centre, waiting for lunch and coffee …. Grabbed the table right in line with the hot air blower …. Toasty!!!


----------



## MollySmith

Mrs Funkin said:


> Flipping heck Molly! Don't worry your two legs like that!! Glad she's safe.


I think we scared each other, we've been following each other around since then. Nothing like a dog in the bathroom with you.


----------



## willa

Dentist tomorrow morning. It’s only to have a very old amalgam filling removed, as I have horrid toothache in that tooth

But me being me I’m so nervous, the nerves are wrecking my stomach .

It’s in the upper jaw & I keep imagining bits of the filling falling down my throat & choking on it


----------



## Lurcherlad

willa said:


> Dentist tomorrow morning. It's only to have a very old amalgam filling removed, as I have horrid toothache in that tooth
> 
> But me being me I'm so nervous, the nerves are wrecking my stomach .
> 
> It's in the upper jaw & I keep imagining bits of the filling falling down my throat & choking on it


They will use a suction tool to ensure it doesn't


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Please @willa ask them for one of the rubber things I said about in my earlier post that I had over my bottom teeth covering tongue etc. It will really help you as nothing will land on your tongue. When even water lands on my tongue during a dental procedure it makes me heave, so it's a godsend.

Good luck for tomorrow.


----------



## margy

willa said:


> Dentist tomorrow morning. It's only to have a very old amalgam filling removed, as I have horrid toothache in that tooth
> 
> But me being me I'm so nervous, the nerves are wrecking my stomach .
> 
> It's in the upper jaw & I keep imagining bits of the filling falling down my throat & choking on it


I'm in sympathy with you as I have to have a deep filling removed on Feb 22nd the soonest I could get an appointment. I have had pain on that side since Christmas and went for a check he said to book a 40 min appointment. My heart sank at the thought of being there 40 mins. I hate all that water blasting because I feel like I'm constantly swallowing. Good luck for tomorrow hope it isn't too bad x


----------



## willa

So I had dentist at 11am & the side of my face is still numb and lopsided !

Worried something has gone wrong


----------



## margy

willa said:


> So I had dentist at 11am & the side of my face is still numb and lopsided !
> 
> Worried something has gone wrong


Could you give them a ring just to get some reassurance and advice?


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Hope you're okay @willa - well done on managing to go and have treatment.


----------



## rona

https://www.hmd.org.uk/take-part-in-holocaust-memorial-day/ukhmd/

Today, is Holocaust Day, the anniversary of the liberation of Auschwitz-Birkenau


----------



## Linda Weasel

rona said:


> https://www.hmd.org.uk/take-part-in-holocaust-memorial-day/ukhmd/
> 
> Today, is Holocaust Day, the anniversary of the liberation of Auschwitz-Birkenau


My best friend of 60 years is Jewish. I don't know when or how her parents got to U.K., but she never had grandparents, aunts, uncles, or cousins like I did.

I'll be lighting a candle at 8.00pm, even though I'll be the only one who sees it.


----------



## LinznMilly

The house is being pounded by the winds this morning. Gusts up to 60mph - seems worse than Arwen. My poor neighbour’s fence has fallen again - he hasn’t even got round to repairing it from Arwen.

Told my bro to stay safe, and I’m keeping well away from the windows…


----------



## Mrs Funkin

I may have bought a Christmas pressie today  Hahahaha. I'm a liability!


----------



## Lyracollie

Finding full time work really hard to get used to, I've only ever had part time work before this and I'm really missing working with dogs (they usually made the work load more enjoyable). 
All feels a bit depressing right now but I suppose I just have to get on with it.


----------



## ECT

Just applied for my first job in 8 years. I feel so stupidly nervous. I'm not fussed if I get it or not, it's only 3hrs a week. I went for it just as some extra 'pocket money' and because it's so different to my business.


----------



## Siskin

Met up with some friends we haven’t seen for two years at our local pub.
I’ve always been aware that he is allergic to dogs so consequently they haven’t come to our house. They were telling us that they have on a few occasions looked after their daughters Labrador. So long as he takes antihistamine he can tolerate the dog for about 4-5 days. They love having the dog and the dog adores them. I always assumed that it was the hair although I am aware that dander and saliva can also cause reactions. It seems it’s the latter two that are responsible rather then hair. He was playing with the dog with a tug toy which became a bit wet from saliva and some of it went onto his hand and arm and he immediately broke out into a rash and needed an antihistamine top up. I was amazed how quickly he reacted.


----------



## lullabydream

Siskin said:


> Met up with some friends we haven't seen for two years at our local pub.
> I've always been aware that he is allergic to dogs so consequently they haven't come to our house. They were telling us that they have on a few occasions looked after their daughters Labrador. So long as he takes antihistamine he can tolerate the dog for about 4-5 days. They love having the dog and the dog adores them. I always assumed that it was the hair although I am aware that dander and saliva can also cause reactions. It seems it's the latter two that are responsible rather then hair. He was playing with the dog with a tug toy which became a bit wet from saliva and some of it went onto his hand and arm and he immediately broke out into a rash and needed an antihistamine top up. I was amazed how quickly he reacted.


With some cats if I just touch them a massive rash comes up. So I sympathize with your friend. So lucky with all her fluff and kisses she gives I am not allergic to her


----------



## GingerNinja

Does anyone have/used a heated clothes airer? If so would you recommend?

My son is (hopefully) buying his first flat so we're working out what he will need. Considered getting a washer dryer but they're not very efficient apparently, and cost a lot to run. The other option is normal washing machine and heated airer, which costs about 8p per hour to run. Don't know what he'll do with towels though!


----------



## Lurcherlad

@GingerNinja … I've recently started using a dehumidifier when drying washing indoors.

I like the fact it avoids a build up of moisture and condensation in the house and really speeds up the drying process.

I believe it's economical but not sure how it compares to a dryer or heated airer.


----------



## GingerNinja

Lurcherlad said:


> @GingerNinja … I've recently started using a dehumidifier when drying washing indoors.
> 
> I like the fact it avoids a build up of moisture and condensation in the house and really speeds up the drying process.
> 
> I believe it's economical but not sure how it compares to a dryer or heated airer.


Thanks, I'll also look at them. How quickly does a load dry at this time of year?

Edit to add that they seem to be comparable cost per hour to the heated airer


----------



## Lurcherlad

GingerNinja said:


> Thanks, I'll also look at them. How quickly does a load dry at this time of year?
> 
> Edit to add that they seem to be comparable cost per hour to the heated airer


A guesstimate …. Full load .. half the day .. my washing is hung up in the conservatory which is south facing, but before the dehumidifier it could take some things a couple of days and there was a lot of moisture and condensation out there.

Of your son can hang the laundry on a normal airer in a closed room, it should be pretty efficient. There are a number of settings and a cut off sensor.

I'm amazed at how much water it collects … I use that to water the plants in the conservatory


----------



## GingerNinja

Thanks @Lurcherlad , yes I've seen some with a laundry setting.

We will see what room he has and what the budget can stretch to (or should I say what I can afford!) and that's if he can get the mortgage rates that the budget was set on now the interest rates have increased... bad timing!


----------



## Arny

Heated airers are pretty good, especially with a cover, don't have one but read up a lot about them as my sister wanted me to research them for her.
I've used a washer/drier and it was pretty bad, took forever to dry and the clothes came out smelling.
A would definitely recommend separate vented drier over the second option.


----------



## Dave S

The good news for us is that Cressida Dick has resigned so Priti and Sadiq need to find a replacement/.

No problem, we have the answer right here - remember back in December? 2021 Random Chat | Page 45 | Pet Forums Community *Chief Superintendent Emily Higham, known as 'Dirty Harriet'*

I believe that they both Priti and Sadiq are members on here so would probably be up to speed as this lady seems like she has the balls to do the job better than any Met Chief in recent history.


----------



## Siskin

Went out for lunch meeting friends at one of our local pubs. They always have a good menu and plenty of specials up on the board.
I was reading the specials board and one looked right up my street, baked sea bream with lab steer sauce, king prawns, asparagus sat on a risotto with pine nuts, dill and cumin. Ordered that. One thing I hate with a passion is chilli
I think you might be guessing where this is going.
Meal arrives and I happily tuck in, I thought the red slices in the risotto was red peppers. They weren’t. I was thinking the risotto seemed a bit on the ‘hot’ side, but when my poor unsuspecting mouth got blasted by a chunk of chilli I realised it wasn’t cumin written on the board. 
Think I’ve recovered


----------



## Beth78

Good news today I found £5.25 in our old sofa . Not quite enough for a shopping spree but better than a kick in the face.


----------



## Dave S

Beth78 said:


> Good news today I found £5.25 in our old sofa . Not quite enough for a shopping spree but better than a kick in the face.


But enough for a small take-away, Pie and chips on you then.............


----------



## catz4m8z

Discovered yesterday what my mobile phone ring tone sounds like! I was happily out walking the dogs all morning not knowing that my parents were trying to phone me.:Shy Well, TBF I was listening to music and apparently the weird little 'beeboop' ringtone doesnt sound alot different to the random notification beeboops that interrupt me normally.

oh, I also discovered that if I leave my home phone ringing for long enough it will make Adam howl along!:Woot So after 13 and a half years I have discovered another thing that will make him sing (the first is the theme tune to Family Guy!).:Hilarious


----------



## rona

Keep having internet disconnect for short periods!! 

Full lights on router


----------



## Dave S

All you guys on the forum beware, Kim Kardashian is now divorced and declared single,
Probably now on the look out for a new husband/victim. Keep your heads down lads!


----------



## catz4m8z

well, looks like I have a pet fox now. Last few days he has been chilling on the back fence when I woke up and has stayed there til mid afternoon, presumably when he goes off and does important 'fox things'.
Ive called him Phillip....


----------



## rona

I don't cook much right...........tried soda bread yesterday 
IMG_2188 by jenny clifford, on Flickr

Think it turned out alright.
Not to our taste though, so won't be able to perfect it


----------



## Lurcherlad

rona said:


> I don't cook much right...........tried soda bread yesterday
> IMG_2188 by jenny clifford, on Flickr
> 
> Think it turned out alright.
> Not to our taste though, so won't be able to perfect it


Looks yummy 

OH loves sour dough bread and I thought I'd try making some, but it sounds a right faff as you have to make and feed a Starter before you can even start the bread … can't be ar*ed with all that malarkey!


----------



## catz4m8z

rona said:


> I don't cook much right...........tried soda bread yesterday


I wasnt a big fan when I made it, cornbread didnt float my boat either!
Other then regular bread I quite enjoyed naans and made them often with a curry, also bagels are tasty and fun to make!

My fox Phillip is back today....he disappeared all of yesterday but today he is back on the fence, looking at me when I go out into the garden. I dont think he cares about me much anymore though, he doesnt sit up when he sees me. Just lifts his head to go 'oh, its you again'
The dogs are getting frustrated though. They wind up staring at the fence because they know there is something there but they cant see over and Phillip is a lazy so and so who doesnt move much so nothing to hear.


----------



## rona

catz4m8z said:


> My fox Phillip is back today....he disappeared all of yesterday but today he is back on the fence, looking at me when I go out into the garden. I dont think he cares about me much anymore though, he doesnt sit up when he sees me. Just lifts his head to go 'oh, its you again'


From my garden last night...........It's a boy, I've got footage of the other end too :Shamefullyembarrased
IMAG0013_Moment by jenny clifford, on

Had a phone call (still got my friends phone number)

So they say, is Mr B**** there
I say no he died a year ago
Seemed rather gleeful at this news and asks if I'm Mrs B**** (think they think elderly woman on her own)
I say no and ask who's calling
Then she says...............Oh, I must have the wrong number


----------



## rona

OMG...........have you seen this
https://www.carwow.co.uk/volkswagen...gen-id-buzz-price-specs-and-release-date#gref

I want one


----------



## Happy Paws2

rona said:


> OMG..........have you seen this
> https://www.carwow.co.uk/volkswagen...gen-id-buzz-price-specs-and-release-date#gref
> 
> I want one


it's Brilliant


----------



## catz4m8z

Happy Paws2 said:


> it's Brilliant


looks abit like a Tonka toy!

Glad Ive got Mothers Day sorted out this year. My family know Im crap with dates (well, and names, places and faces as well TBH:Shy) so they usually let me know about important dates well in advance.
My mother told me when it was then told me what to get her (she cant work Amazon so I often buy things from there for her). Sent to her house with instructions not to open til mums day!LOL
Job done!


----------



## Beth78

I've just reserved 4 hens from the British hen welfare trust .
Previously we have only rehomed caged hens but these are coming from a free range farm so should be in better condition hopefully. I'm always excited to meet new hens and see their characters.


----------



## catz4m8z

Beth78 said:


> I've just reserved 4 hens from the British hen welfare trust .
> .


Awesome! That sounds really exciting. Id love to rescue some hens but sadly I dont think my postage stamp of a garden would be suitable.....also it might make Phillip my 'pet' fox abit too happy!!

Just had my funniest scam call. It was Virgin media technical dept (of course it was).:Smug
me- yes? hello? (Im always angry when I answer the phone coz I hate people!LOL)
him- hello Miss Catz Im from Virgin Media technical dept.....
me- no you're not!
him- yes I am! Why would you say that??
me- you're a scammer!
(me just laughing at this point)
me- admit it!...come on...'
him- noooooo! no really, I love you! I love you really!!
me-(hysterics!) come on! you can tell me...are you scamming me?
him- noo, no I love you, I love yooouuuuuu!
me- aww thank you. well you go and scam somebody else now ok?
(mutual laughing)

Ive never had one tell me they loved me:Woot...maybe they were testing a new technique!!LOL
:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## Oof

Does anyone know how good Royal Mail/international postal services are?

Just ordered something from Japan and after everything had gone through noticed the shipping address is to Ireland. I'm in England. 

All the other details are fine, i have contacted the company but I'm not sure what they'll do.

I'm hoping the post will read the rest of my address and get it to me?


----------



## lullabydream

Oof said:


> Does anyone know how good Royal Mail/international postal services are?
> 
> Just ordered something from Japan and after everything had gone through noticed the shipping address is to Ireland. I'm in England.
> 
> All the other details are fine, i have contacted the company but I'm not sure what they'll do.
> 
> I'm hoping the post will read the rest of my address and get it to me?


Japan is pretty good as my son orders things from there quite a bit.


----------



## Oof

lullabydream said:


> Japan is pretty good as my son orders things from there quite a bit.


I've ordered from the same company a few times and not had any problems. It automatically selected Ireland and gave no other options, so I'm hoping it's just a computer thing?
Of course i didn't notice until i got the invoice :Banghead


----------



## SbanR

Oof said:


> I've ordered from the same company a few times and not had any problems. It automatically selected Ireland and gave no other options, so I'm hoping it's just a computer thing?
> Of course i didn't notice until i got the invoice :Banghead


If it has your postcode it should get to you?


----------



## lullabydream

SbanR said:


> If it has your postcode it should get to you?


Good point since Ireland don't have post codes!


----------



## Oof

lullabydream said:


> Good point since Ireland don't have post codes!


Aha! Didn't know that. Thanks for the reassurance everyone. All that stress and I only ordered a box of sweets :Hilarious


----------



## lullabydream

Oof said:


> Aha! Didn't know that. Thanks for the reassurance everyone. All that stress and I only ordered a box of sweets :Hilarious


Wouldn't Asian supermarkets in the UK be cheaper? My son uses Asian supermarkets for food and treats a lot, all online in the UK.


----------



## Oof

lullabydream said:


> Wouldn't Asian supermarkets in the UK be cheaper? My son uses Asian supermarkets for food and treats a lot, all online in the UK.


It's curated sweet boxes - I've never found any of the same items in any shops over here


----------



## Beth78

Yesterday at the charity shop I volunteer at a lady emptied out her purse on the counter to find the change she needed and there were 2 peeled cloves of garlic in there 
Maybe she's nervous of vampires.


----------



## catz4m8z

can I just say Will Smith at the Oscars???:Wideyed

Dayum!!!:Nailbiting



(not that I disagree with the sentiment...Ive often wanted to slap Chris Rock, but still)


----------



## Siskin

catz4m8z said:


> can I just say Will Smith at the Oscars???:Wideyed
> 
> Dayum!!!:Nailbiting
> 
> (not that I disagree with the sentiment...Ive often wanted to slap Chris Rock, but still)


I've a sneaking suspicion that this isn't all it seems, after all they are actors


----------



## catz4m8z

Siskin said:


> I've a sneaking suspicion that this isn't all it seems, after all they are actors


well, I 100% believe it!
Maybe Will Smith is a good actor (hence the Oscar!LOL) but Chris Rock is rubbish...also a dumpster fire of a human being.
It sets a bad example though if Smith is rewarded with his Oscar for hitting Rock. I mean there will be people lining up to smack him if they're allowed to get away with it!!:Hilarious


----------



## margy

I've just been watching this and I believe it's for real. Will Smith was genuinely upset but you can't lay hands on someone. He should have fired back with a witty insult.


----------



## Oof

margy said:


> I've just been watching this and I believe it's for real. Will Smith was genuinely upset but you can't lay hands on someone. He should have fired back with a witty insult.


Or the best response - no response.


----------



## Kaily

I believe it is real. I also feel a bit sad for Will Smith that he lost it like that, he must be full of regret now, he has let himself down.

I don't think his Oscar should be taken away but I do feel some sort of reprimand should be given because of the violence. 

Chris Rock got it wrong.


----------



## Happy Paws2

Kaily said:


> I believe it is real. I also feel a bit sad for Will Smith that he lost it like that, he must be full of regret now, he has let himself down.
> 
> I don't think his Oscar should be taken away but I do feel some sort of reprimand should be given because of the violence.
> 
> Chris Rock got it wrong.


Sometimes it's very hard to check your temper when someone says something about someone you love.


----------



## Kaily

Happy Paws2 said:


> Sometimes it's very hard to check your temper when someone says something about someone you love.


I agree but we can't go round hitting people, otherwise life would be a free for all.


----------



## £54etgfb6

I don't really think anyone who resorts to physical violence when not needed should be awarded. If he had issues then he could have simply spoken. Aside from the fact that it's assault, I am not sure what slapping anyone does other than it makes you look like a clown who doesn't understand how to use words. Maybe hitting folk when you're upset with them is more common than I imagined but I'm not sure how the audience was able to laugh at that /: /: /: If you can't control your anger when someone insults your partner then you've got underlying anger issues, simple as.


----------



## Oof

bmr10 said:


> I don't really think anyone who resorts to physical violence when not needed should be awarded. If he had issues then he could have simply spoken. Aside from the fact that it's assault, I am not sure what slapping anyone does other than it makes you look like a clown who doesn't understand how to use words. Maybe hitting folk when you're upset with them is more common than I imagined but I'm not sure how the audience was able to laugh at that /: /: /: If you can't control your anger when someone insults your partner then you've got underlying anger issues, simple as.


^ 100% yes. 
Tbh I'm not a big fan of the Smith family anyway. I wouldn't like it if my husband slapped someone whilst 'defending my honour.' Id be concerned about him.


----------



## Lurcherlad

Chris Rock shouldn’t have made such a “joke” about someone’s appearance … particularly as she has a medical condition … he’s not even funny imo.

There is history between them though.

Will Smith was wrong to lose his temper … he should have shamed CR during his speech, pointing out that his wife’s hairstyle is related to her condition.

Her face after the joke suggested to me that she was upset by the comment.

I don’t think WS should be stripped of his Oscar … he won it for his role as an actor.

He’s still a human being and lost control … he will get some fallout for this, and I would think he is really regretting it now, but I don’t think he deserves to be destroyed.

“ let he who is without sin, cast the first stone “ … comes to mind.


----------



## catz4m8z

Lurcherlad said:


> He's still a human being and lost control ….


No doubt it was a crime of passion and maybe even temporary insanity on the night. Evidence being just the fact he smacked someone live on stage at the Oscars!
That is not something anybody would do if they were thinking straight.


----------



## Arny

I wonder if his wife reprimanded him for laughing so he felt he had to do something.


----------



## Kaily

Arny said:


> I wonder if his wife reprimanded him for laughing so he felt he had to do something.


I bet she reprimanded him when they got home!!


----------



## GingerNinja

Arny said:


> I wonder if his wife reprimanded him for laughing so he felt he had to do something.


I actually feel sorry for Will. He was taking it as a joke but Jada clearly wasn't. I don't condone Chris rock's line of "comedy" (the man is an idiot) but I personally don't like Jada, I think she's manipulative.

I like Will so probably (definitely) biased


----------



## £54etgfb6

Lurcherlad said:


> He's still a human being and lost control … he will get some fallout for this, and I would think he is really regretting it now, but I don't think he deserves to be destroyed.


I get what you're meaning and I don't personally want him to be destroyed but then I don't think removal of an oscar is destruction anyway. I don't think bad behaviour at an event should incur a reward at said event.

If a patient at my work insulted my partner and I proceeded to slap them I think I'd be fired? If a patient insulted _me (_which they have) and I slapped them in retort I think I'd be fired again. Unless someone is physically threatening you I can't really see an excuse to raise hands…


----------



## Lurcherlad

bmr10 said:


> I get what you're meaning and I don't personally want him to be destroyed but then I don't think removal of an oscar is destruction anyway. I don't think bad behaviour at an event should incur a reward at said event.
> 
> If a patient at my work insulted my partner and I proceeded to slap them I think I'd be fired? If a patient insulted _me (_which they have) and I slapped them in retort I think I'd be fired again. Unless someone is physically threatening you I can't really see an excuse to raise hands…


I never said there was an excuse for him to raise hands.

Tbf people have done worse and faced no consequences.

He wasn't at work (ie on a film set), he was at an event.

I wasn't suggesting the removal of an Oscar was destruction btw … I was referring to the potential destruction by the media and some of the public.


----------



## Arny

GingerNinja said:


> I actually feel sorry for Will. He was taking it as a joke but Jada clearly wasn't. I don't condone Chris rock's line of "comedy" (the man is an idiot) but I personally don't like Jada, I think she's manipulative.
> 
> I like Will so probably (definitely) biased


I've not seen enough of Chris Rock to comment but they are brought in to make them feel a bit uncomfortable for us normal people's entertainment.
I'm going to give him the benefit of the doubt here though and think he didn't know of the health problem. Just because they're celebrities doesn't mean they know the ins and outs of each other.
Half the family is currently bald.
I had to google what was so offensive about the joke.

I went off Will a long time ago, he comes across very arrogant nowadays but found it odd that one moment he's laughing along and then he does that.


----------



## Oof

Arny said:


> I've not seen enough of Chris Rock to comment but they are brought in to make them feel a bit uncomfortable for us normal people's entertainment.
> I'm going to give him the benefit of the doubt here though and think he didn't know of the health problem. Just because they're celebrities doesn't mean they know the ins and outs of each other.
> Half the family is currently bald.
> I had to google what was so offensive about the joke.
> 
> I went off Will a long time ago, he comes across very arrogant nowadays but found it odd that one moment he's laughing along and then he does that.


I interpreted the laughing as an angry "oh you're gonna get it" laugh


----------



## Arny

Oof said:


> I interpreted the laughing as an angry "oh you're gonna get it" laugh


Oh interesting. Apparently there were some digs at them earlier on so it maybe it was the last straw.


----------



## margy

I understand Jada and her rolling her eyes at the insult. Losing your hair is traumatic so someone making a joke of it couldn't be easy.


----------



## GingerNinja

Arny said:


> I've not seen enough of Chris Rock to comment but they are brought in to make them feel a bit uncomfortable for us normal people's entertainment.
> I'm going to give him the benefit of the doubt here though and think he didn't know of the health problem. Just because they're celebrities doesn't mean they know the ins and outs of each other.
> Half the family is currently bald.
> I had to google what was so offensive about the joke.
> 
> I went off Will a long time ago, he comes across very arrogant nowadays but found it odd that one moment he's laughing along and then he does that.


I think what he did was completely wrong but feel that he realised how wrong it was and that it had tainted his recognition of what a great performance he had made in the film.


margy said:


> I understand Jada and her rolling her eyes at the insult. Losing your hair is traumatic so someone making a joke of it couldn't be easy.


I also agree that she has every right to be pissed off.

There would have been a better solution to address the issue in the acceptance speech but emotions run high and I'm sure that he's not the only one that has done something foolish in the heart of the moment.

After finding a note to my partner I once called the lady that wrote it and accused her of breaking up it family (was heavily pregnant) only to find that on return to work, I would be working closely with her department, #embarrassing


----------



## Happy Paws2

Does anyone know if Chris Rock apologised for his remarks.....


----------



## £54etgfb6

Lurcherlad said:


> I never said there was an excuse for him to raise hands.
> 
> Tbf people have done worse and faced no consequences.
> 
> He wasn't at work (ie on a film set), he was at an event.
> 
> I wasn't suggesting the removal of an Oscar was destruction btw … I was referring to the potential destruction by the media and some of the public.


Oh, apologies, reading back my post I jumped the gun a bit and was making generalised comments. I didn't mean to imply that you thought slapping someone on telly is okay- it was a general statement in response to reactions I have seen on social media.

The only reason I used work as an example was because that is one of the few situations where I interact with strangers. But in addition, while Will wasn't on a set or in an interview he should still treat people with common decency. I have no doubt that someone insulting someone you love is hurtful and enraging but I really do personally feel that even if his feelings are understandable, his actions are not (to me at least).

People have gotten off with worse and that's not okay but it's not related to Will's situation, really. The only relation is that many of these people getting off with worse are celebrities who often seem above the law.

I don't think he should be cancelled, jailed, sued, etc but I also don't think it should be seen as Will protecting his wife's honour out of love or as something that's funny (not directed at yourself, just a sentiment a lot of people online seem to have). What it is, in my view, is a man who is unable to handle his emotions.


----------



## Lurcherlad

Well, OH has taken the leap and retired, aged 62 (I’m 61).

Apart from having negotiated a few random paid days for training other staff over the next few weeks, we shall have to manage on savings and a small private pension until we qualify for the state pension (assuming the qualifying age doesn’t go up again ).

Luckily, our mortgage is finished but it’s still a little bit scary.

We shall be looking at ways to reduce our spending and be less wasteful (no bad thing) and selling anything useful and serviceable we don’t need anymore on eBay.

It’s the right thing to do though … he’s been really struggling with the constant day to day pressures of juggling the company’s finances during the last 2 years on top of having had his own health issues … some still ongoing.

Worst case scenario, we can both get part time jobs.

Any money saving tips grateful received …. I’ve just turned the heating off and switched off some plug sockets that were on standby


----------



## Boxer123

Lurcherlad said:


> Well, OH has taken the leap and retired, aged 62 (I'm 61).
> 
> Apart from having negotiated a few random paid days for training other staff over the next few weeks, we shall have to manage on savings and a small private pension until we qualify for the state pension (assuming the qualifying age doesn't go up again ).
> 
> Luckily, our mortgage is finished but it's still a little bit scary.
> 
> We shall be looking at ways to reduce our spending and be less wasteful (no bad thing) and selling anything useful and serviceable we don't need anymore on eBay.
> 
> It's the right thing to do though … he's been really struggling with the constant day to day pressures of juggling the company's finances during the last 2 years on top of having had his own health issues … some still ongoing.
> 
> Worst case scenario, we can both get part time jobs.
> 
> Any money saving tips grateful received …. I've just turned the heating off and switched off some plug sockets that were on standby


Good news for hubby. Money tips I need some I'm terrible with money and the boxers are financial wreaking balls. I have a heated blanket my mum got me from Dunelm it's cheap to run so I can use that instead of heating.


----------



## Arny

Lurcherlad said:


> Any money saving tips grateful received ….


Not really money saving but check out the best rates at banks etc so you're getting the most out of your savings.
Even just moving some of it around accounts that offer cash incentives to move.


----------



## rona

Lurcherlad said:


> Well, OH has taken the leap and retired, aged 62


Best thing I ever did. 
Semi retired at 51 and fully at 63. Amazing how fast the money goes down . Still another year til I get my state pension and solicitors are messing me around and fleecing me, a year to the day since I lost my friend. 



Boxer123 said:


> it's cheap to run so I can use that instead of heating.


How much do they cost to run?
I used mine last night instead of heating and wondered how much!
Heating is going on for the next 3 days, it's supposed too drop to -3C...............seems ridiculous after last week...........no wonder us Brits are obsessed with the weather


----------



## Boxer123

rona said:


> Best thing I ever did.
> Semi retired at 51 and fully at 63. Amazing how fast the money goes down . Still another year til I get my state pension and solicitors are messing me around and fleecing me, a year to the day since I lost my friend.
> 
> How much do they cost to run?
> I used mine last night instead of heating and wondered how much!
> Heating is going on for the next 3 days, it's supposed too drop to -3C...............seems ridiculous after last week...........no wonder us Brits are obsessed with the weather


My mum seems to think a penny an hour but could be wrong. I work from home and use it instead of heating (I give monthly meter readings) and last month was cheaper. Loki loves it so we fight for it.










Keeps his chops warm.


----------



## SusieRainbow

Lurcherlad said:


> Looks yummy
> 
> OH loves sour dough bread and I thought I'd try making some, but it sounds a right faff as you have to make and feed a Starter before you can even start the bread … can't be ar*ed with all that malarkey!


You can buy a dried starter, like instant yeast, from Amazon that works.You still need the l-ooooo-ng rises though!


----------



## Siskin

rona said:


> Best thing I ever did.
> Semi retired at 51 and fully at 63. Amazing how fast the money goes down . Still another year til I get my state pension and solicitors are messing me around and fleecing me, a year to the day since I lost my friend.


Solicitor drove us up the wall over OH's aunt and uncles will. It was put in the hands of a solicitor because the will involved a number of people who they wished to give money to and we wanted to make sure it was all above board otherwise OH would have done it all. As it was he ran around doing all the account closing, finding relevant paperwork, and sorting out what was what and presenting it all ready prepared for probate, all the solicitor had to do really was provide a statement for the probate office. This took him 18 months and cost a fortune.


----------



## SusieRainbow

I'm bursting with pride today and will be glued toYou-tube this afternoon to see my daughter receive her Doctorate!:Joyful She has also just landed her dream job as Consultant Midwife.


----------



## Happy Paws2

SusieRainbow said:


> I'm bursting with pride today and will be glued toYou-tube this afternoon to see my daughter receive her Doctorate!:Joyful She has also just landed her dream job as Consultant Midwife.


You should be Proud and Congratulations to your Daughter.


----------



## margy

Lurcherlad said:


> Well, OH has taken the leap and retired, aged 62 (I'm 61).
> 
> Apart from having negotiated a few random paid days for training other staff over the next few weeks, we shall have to manage on savings and a small private pension until we qualify for the state pension (assuming the qualifying age doesn't go up again ).
> 
> Luckily, our mortgage is finished but it's still a little bit scary.
> 
> We shall be looking at ways to reduce our spending and be less wasteful (no bad thing) and selling anything useful and serviceable we don't need anymore on eBay.
> 
> It's the right thing to do though … he's been really struggling with the constant day to day pressures of juggling the company's finances during the last 2 years on top of having had his own health issues … some still ongoing.
> 
> Worst case scenario, we can both get part time jobs.
> 
> Any money saving tips grateful received …. I've just turned the heating off and switched off some plug sockets that were on standby


I was in this position last year when my husband got made redundant at 63. He has a private pension and we saw a financial advisor to manage his pension, as we hadn't a clue. I agree it was scary at first not having that pay cheque going into the bank every week but now his pension goes in monthly and we seem to save more now than we ever did. Saying that we don't go on holidays or spend much, maintaining our house seems to be where our money goes as having problems with damp at the mo. It hasn't been as bad as I thought it would.


----------



## Happy Paws2

Why is it we have the only PM that looks like an unmade bed, At NATO meeting all leaders looking really smart and at Duke of Edinburgh memorial service yesterday and BJ looking like he'd slept in his clothes.


----------



## SusieRainbow

It's me again. I've just seen my beautiful daughter walk across the stage in Coventry Cathedral in recognition of her Doctorate and felt so proud I could burst! She looked stunning and so gracious in her robes. :Joyful:Joyful

Isn't technology wonderful.


----------



## margy

Well done to your daughter, she's a credit to you x


----------



## DanWalkersmum

Lurcherlad said:


> Well, OH has taken the leap and retired, aged 62 (I'm 61).
> 
> Apart from having negotiated a few random paid days for training other staff over the next few weeks, we shall have to manage on savings and a small private pension until we qualify for the state pension (assuming the qualifying age doesn't go up again ).
> 
> Luckily, our mortgage is finished but it's still a little bit scary.
> 
> We shall be looking at ways to reduce our spending and be less wasteful (no bad thing) and selling anything useful and serviceable we don't need anymore on eBay.
> 
> It's the right thing to do though … he's been really struggling with the constant day to day pressures of juggling the company's finances during the last 2 years on top of having had his own health issues … some still ongoing.
> 
> Worst case scenario, we can both get part time jobs.
> 
> Any money saving tips grateful received …. I've just turned the heating off and switched off some plug sockets that were on standby


I think you will find as I did (happily retired 3 years ago) that once you have adjusted to the fact you don't have to fork out for travel, work clothes, refreshments, lunches etc, any fall in income is eventually offset and will even out. The mortgage being paid off is a good thing. Having both worked from the age of 15 the increase in the pension qualifying age to 65 in our case, (we're the same age) made it hard slog for me to be able to get my hands on the state pension so that I could retire. My OH was made redundant unexpectedly at 62 and we did struggle as the stress of being unemployed made him unable to work (he was diagnosed with Parkinson's) claiming jobseekers which he was perfectly entitled to, proved to be so stressful he'd get the shakes something awful. Anyway, drawing the state pension now brings him great joy - money for doing nothing he says (just a few decades of working hard previously).
Enjoy the freedom! I hope that taking away the stresses of work will help to improve his health. Oh, and I'd advise investing in a slow cooker if you don't have one already to save on the electricity.


----------



## margy

DanWalkersmum said:


> I think you will find as I did (happily retired 3 years ago) that once you have adjusted to the fact you don't have to fork out for travel, work clothes, refreshments, lunches etc, any fall in income is eventually offset and will even out. The mortgage being paid off is a good thing. Having both worked from the age of 15 the increase in the pension qualifying age to 65 in our case, (we're the same age) made it hard slog for me to be able to get my hands on the state pension so that I could retire. My OH was made redundant unexpectedly at 62 and we did struggle as the stress of being unemployed made him unable to work (he was diagnosed with Parkinson's) claiming jobseekers which he was perfectly entitled to, proved to be so stressful he'd get the shakes something awful. Anyway, drawing the state pension now brings him great joy - money for doing nothing he says (just a few decades of working hard previously).
> Enjoy the freedom! I hope that taking away the stresses of work will help to improve his health. Oh, and I'd advise investing in a slow cooker if you don't have one already to save on the electricity.


Well said, my OH worked 43 years of 12 hour shifts so is now enjoying just being home, he likes cooking and plans and cooks all our meals. I suppose that's become his hobby. I was lucky in that I didn't work when my children were small as OH provided. So now I feel like it's my turn to do my bit, while he stays home.
Edited to add roll on 2025 and my retirement!


----------



## DanWalkersmum

The last couple of years was hard going for me, being sole earner, and wanting desperately to finish work, the sense of freedom on my last day at work, handing in my workpass was wonderful.


----------



## Beth78

I'm meeting an old friend on Thursday.
In a way I am looking forward to it but I'm so bloody nervous as well.
I haven't seen her face to face for 4 years as she now lives in Switzerland.
We message occasionally on WhatsApp and have done a couple of video chats.
One thing I'm nervous of is I've put on so much weight due to medication and using alcohol so I will look very different to her.
Her partner and baby and another of my friends will be there as well.
Also last time I saw her I was struggling with major depression, flashbacks and my voices so wasn't very good company.

Any tips for me would be very appreciated


----------



## Boxer123

@Beth78 they want to see you so try not to worry. Would you think any less of a friend who was ill with depression? Your doing so well and have lots of positives to share. As for the weight gain I was nervous about seeing friends at the weekend I just made a joke about it. Turns out we've all put weight on so could have a laugh. No one will go home saying, 'It would have been more fun if she was thinner'


----------



## catz4m8z

margy said:


> Edited to add roll on 2025 and my retirement!


ahhh, the ultimate workplace dream....retirement!



Beth78 said:


> I'm meeting an old friend on Thursday.
> In a way I am looking forward to it but I'm so bloody nervous as well.
> Any tips for me would be very appreciated


I hope your visit went well. Im sure your friend was just happy to see you. 

In the continuing saga of my nonpet fox Philip I think there may be a Philippa in the mix!!:Wideyed Went out in the garden early this morning and a fox jumped off the usual perch but that still left Philip, yawning at me and sitting up to say hello like normal. So he must of been curled up with his girlfriend who obviously isnt as brave as him.
Much as I love seeing him I hope they have a den far away from my garden. 5Ib doglets and foxes dont really mix!:Nailbiting


----------



## ECT

I've been struggling a lot recently with various different physical and mental health problems. So, in a bid to make myself feel better and move a bit more, I've signed up to a virtual challenge! There were some small ones (20-40miles) and some longer ones (200+ miles). The one I picked 1815miles  nothing like jumping in at the deep end! It is set in 5 stages though so the first stage is 145 miles. 
Best bit, it's Lord of The Rings theme so I'm doing the route from the shire to Mount Doom  (my OH thinks I'm very sad lol). I can watch my little pin travel along the map as I progress and get a medal for each stage I complete. 

18 miles completed so far since Thursday. Thea might end up getting extra walks so I can get through the miles :Hilarious


----------



## Boxer123

I've done a couple of the virtual ones @ECT currently trying to complete 4000 miles before I'm 40.


----------



## ECT

Boxer123 said:


> I've done a couple of the virtual ones @ECT currently trying to complete 4000 miles before I'm 40.


Ah I didn't know that. Did you enjoy doing them? 
4000?! That's an insane amount of miles! How many miles have you crossed off so far?

I'm not built for running so I'm just walking and using the exercise bike to get through mine.


----------



## Boxer123

ECT said:


> Ah I didn't know that. Did you enjoy doing them?
> 4000?! That's an insane amount of miles! How many miles have you crossed off so far?
> 
> I'm not built for running so I'm just walking and using the exercise bike to get through mine.


They definitely kept me entertained in lockdown I'm not as far as I'd like to be as I've been injured I do record walks as well.


----------



## Mojo83

ECT said:


> I've been struggling a lot recently with various different physical and mental health problems. So, in a bid to make myself feel better and move a bit more, I've signed up to a virtual challenge! There were some small ones (20-40miles) and some longer ones (200+ miles). The one I picked 1815miles  nothing like jumping in at the deep end! It is set in 5 stages though so the first stage is 145 miles.
> Best bit, it's Lord of The Rings theme so I'm doing the route from the shire to Mount Doom  (my OH thinks I'm very sad lol). I can watch my little pin travel along the map as I progress and get a medal for each stage I complete.
> 
> 18 miles completed so far since Thursday. Thea might end up getting extra walks so I can get through the miles :Hilarious


I was thinking about doing this but when I googled it there was so much I didn't know where to start. Any website recommendations please?
ETA walking ones! Definitely not cut out for running


----------



## Beth78

That sounds fun, I've been working my way through fitbit trophies and badges, got a fair few now. I'd like to get my 30000 steps one.


----------



## margy

For the past few months I keep waking up a few times through the night. My heart is pounding and I have a feeling of dread also sort of tingling in the soles of my feet. If I start thinking of things that worry me it gets worse. I think it's either panic attacks or anxiety. Now as soon as I wake I immediately start taking deep breaths and imagine I'm laying on grass looking at a blue sky and smelling the grass, listening to bird song. I start feeling calmer and can go back to sleep.


----------



## ECT

Boxer123 said:


> They definitely kept me entertained in lockdown I'm not as far as I'd like to be as I've been injured I do record walks as well.


Oh no, I didn't know you'd been injured. I hope you are all healed now 



Mojo83 said:


> I was thinking about doing this but when I googled it there was so much I didn't know where to start. Any website recommendations please?
> ETA walking ones! Definitely not cut out for running


https://www.theconqueror.events/all-challenges/. This is the company I've used.
They run quite a few and you set your own time frame for it so there is no pressure. The medals look pretty awesome too 



Beth78 said:


> That sounds fun, I've been working my way through fitbit trophies and badges, got a fair few now. I'd like to get my 30000 steps one.
> View attachment 487293


Wow, that's a lot of badges! Well done you


----------



## Mojo83

@ECT thank you


----------



## Siskin

We are now at our static van in Suffolk by the coast. Really easy relaxed journey, not too many cars about I suspect the price of fuel is putting people off going anywhere unless they need to. Prices of diesel ranged from £1.73, we went there, to £1.89. Not all garages had fuel.
Really glad to be here again, it’s been nearly a year. Isla happy too and remembered where her toilet spot is in the garden


----------



## Oof

On the sofa again because dhs snoring is atrocious. He's going to a sleep clinic next month and it can't happen soon enough. I haven't slept properly in a year.

He's woken up the neighbours with it.


----------



## Boxer123

Oof said:


> On the sofa again because dhs snoring is atrocious. He's going to a sleep clinic next month and it can't happen soon enough. I haven't slept properly in a year.
> 
> He's woken up the neighbours with it.


Sending sympathy my ex snored and it was awful I'm a light sleeper so can't sleep through it. One of the many pros of living alone is amazing sleep.


----------



## Oof

Boxer123 said:


> Sending sympathy my ex snored and it was awful I'm a light sleeper so can't sleep through it. One of the many pros of living alone is amazing sleep.


Same, I'm also one that wakes up easily. It's putting a lot of strain on our relationship because I'm resenting him :Bag which I know sounds ott, but I'm fed up of crying in the night because i can't sleep. 
He works away sometimes and I honestly don't miss him because it's the only time I can sleep.


----------



## Boxer123

Oof said:


> Same, I'm also one that wakes up easily. It's putting a lot of strain on our relationship because I'm resenting him :Bag which I know sounds ott, but I'm fed up of crying in the night because i can't sleep.
> He works away sometimes and I honestly don't miss him because it's the only time I can sleep.


Have you tried noise cancelling headphones? I used to use ear plugs but it only muffled it. It such an awful noise. Strangely I don't mind the boxers little snores.


----------



## Oof

Boxer123 said:


> Have you tried noise cancelling headphones? I used to use ear plugs but it only muffled it. It such an awful noise. Strangely I don't mind the boxers little snores.


I have ear defender's that are designed for factory use. I can hear him through them if I'm downstairs. That's how loud he is.

Haha yeah dog snoring is cute


----------



## Lurcherlad

Oof said:


> On the sofa again because dhs snoring is atrocious. He's going to a sleep clinic next month and it can't happen soon enough. I haven't slept properly in a year.
> 
> He's woken up the neighbours with it.


I understand… OH has sleep apnoea and uses a cpap machine now, which is a godsend.

It's actually very quiet but I still wear silicone earplugs as I tend to focus on his breathing rythmn, which stops me dropping off. They block out all the other annoying sounds too … neighbour's cars, barking dogs etc.


----------



## Lurcherlad

Oof said:


> Same, I'm also one that wakes up easily. It's putting a lot of strain on our relationship because I'm resenting him :Bag which I know sounds ott, but I'm fed up of crying in the night because i can't sleep.
> He works away sometimes and I honestly don't miss him because it's the only time I can sleep.


Sleep deprivation is used as a method of torture … it drives you nuts.

A Sleep Divorce is actually a way of avoiding a Marriage Divorce, according to a study. It avoids the conflict and resentment that lack of sleep causes, which can spill over into your daytime relationship.

We even have separate beds now as OH has a neck and shoulder issue and needed an adjustable bed. I recommend it highly.

We're still loved up, even after 33 years, so it's not a negative.

In an ideal world, I'd have my own bedroom!


----------



## Oof

Lurcherlad said:


> I understand… OH has sleep apnoea and uses a cpap machine now, which is a godsend.
> 
> It's actually very quiet but I still wear silicone earplugs as I tend to focus on his breathing rythmn, which stops me dropping off. They block out all the other annoying sounds too … neighbour's cars, barking dogs etc.


Is there a particular brand of earplugs you'd recommend?
He's getting checked for apnoea. I don't know what the machine sounds like, but if it's a monotonous noise it should be ok for me.


Lurcherlad said:


> Sleep deprivation is used as a method of torture … it drives you nuts.
> 
> A Sleep Divorce is actually a way of avoiding a Marriage Divorce, according to a study. It avoids the conflict and resentment that lack of sleep causes, which can spill over into your daytime relationship.
> 
> We even have separate beds now as OH has a neck and shoulder issue and needed an adjustable bed. I recommend it highly.
> 
> We're still loved up, even after 33 years, so it's not a negative.
> 
> In an ideal world, I'd have my own bedroom!


I've never heard of a sleep divorce, so I'll google that. Luckily dh is willing to sleep on the sofa/or I will (no spare rooms here), but as we're both tall it's not comfortable long term. 
Sorry I'm going on, im sick of hearing myself complain about it. Relatives think it's funny and I'm nothing more than dramatic. It's reassuring I'm not the only one who feels like it's crazy making.

Congratulations on the 33 years!


----------



## Lurcherlad

Oof said:


> Is there a particular brand of earplugs you'd recommend?
> He's getting checked for apnoea. I don't know what the machine sounds like, but if it's a monotonous noise it should be ok for me.
> 
> I've never heard of a sleep divorce, so I'll google that. Luckily dh is willing to sleep on the sofa/or I will (no spare rooms here), but as we're both tall it's not comfortable long term.
> Sorry I'm going on, im sick of hearing myself complain about it. Relatives think it's funny and I'm nothing more than dramatic. It's reassuring I'm not the only one who feels like it's crazy making.
> 
> Congratulations on the 33 years!


I buy them in Boots or Superdrug ….










They cost £4-5 pound but I get them when on offer and find one is enough for 2 ears as they need changing regularly.

OH's machine gives a quiet breathing sound … quieter than his first one and I could manage without earplugs probably but I like the total silence


----------



## Boxer123

Hopefully the sleep study can help @Oof iy really is awful when you can't sleep I fall apart. Also he can't be having a good sleep. People do laugh but it's really serious lack of sleep links to health issues.


----------



## Oof

Lurcherlad said:


> I buy them in Boots or Superdrug ….
> 
> View attachment 487483
> 
> 
> They cost £4-5 pound but I get them when on offer and find one is enough for 2 ears as they need changing regularly.
> 
> OH's machine gives a quiet breathing sound … quieter than his first one and I could manage without earplugs probably but I like the total silence


I'll give them a go, I'll use my Boots points to buy some 


Boxer123 said:


> Hopefully the sleep study can help @Oof iy really is awful when you can't sleep I fall apart. Also he can't be having a good sleep. People do laugh but it's really serious lack of sleep links to health issues.


You're right, he wakes up feeling shattered.
I can't function without sleep either, I get really grumpy and urgh. I've had lots of injuries this year and I'm wondering if it's sleep related. Not resting enough to recover etc. Im sure it'll work out


----------



## margy

Lurcherlad said:


> Sleep deprivation is used as a method of torture … it drives you nuts.
> 
> A Sleep Divorce is actually a way of avoiding a Marriage Divorce, according to a study. It avoids the conflict and resentment that lack of sleep causes, which can spill over into your daytime relationship.
> 
> We even have separate beds now as OH has a neck and shoulder issue and needed an adjustable bed. I recommend it highly.
> 
> We're still loved up, even after 33 years, so it's not a negative.
> 
> In an ideal world, I'd have my own bedroom!


I sort of do have my own bedroom. I start of the night in our bed then around 1ish I wake up because oh is either snoring or worse not breathing.Then gasps himself awake, he refuses to see a doctor, so I go into the back bedroom and sleep the rest of the night there. I then worry about him.When the dogs were here Suzie always followed me.


----------



## Lurcherlad

margy said:


> I sort of do have my own bedroom. I start of the night in our bed then around 1ish I wake up because oh is either snoring or worse not breathing.Then gasps himself awake, he refuses to see a doctor, so I go into the back bedroom and sleep the rest of the night there. I then worry about him.When the dogs were here Suzie always followed me.


Oh my … shame he won't see a doctor 

Sleep apnoea is bad for health.

I told the heart surgeon that I was worried OH had it when he was in for a bypass …. He said it needed sorting. I used to wake to check if he was still breathing 

OH wore a diagnostic device overnight at home, then after it showed he needed it, was given the cpap machine.

It did take a little while to get used to but even if he takes a nap now, he will wear it. His sleep is so much better quality and he's not constantly tired anymore.

Hope you can persuade your OH to go to the doc. Or maybe threaten to move into the spare room permanently 

When OH had his cancer op/chemo and lost 4 stone (lost his fat neck) his SA disappeared…. He's back on a weightloss drive now so, hopefully, he can get back to that again.


----------



## Siskin

Interestingly my OH had what I’m convinced was sleep apnoea as he would be snore breathe then pause for ages and suddenly cough and splutter back to snore breathing again. Then it gradually stopped and he seems fine now.
However when he had a general anaesthetic to have his right knee replaced he actually stopped breathing after he had the breathing tube removed when he came round so had to have a nurse stay with him for the rest of the night to make sure he didn’t do it again. There was a similar event a couple of years ago over something else. When he had the other knee surgery last year he told them what had happened before and the surgery was done with a spinal anaesthesia.


----------



## Beth78

Just having a coffee break with my hens, I've been spring cleaning my bedroom, including a thorough sort and hoover underneath my bed. I've found loads of stuff I haven't seen in about 5 years to give to charity.


----------



## rona

My summer beer is being delivered today 

Expect even less sense out of me this afternoon


----------



## catz4m8z

Sympathies to all the people who cant sleep! I have trouble as well and it really does suck (esp as I lose 2 nights a week anyways working nightshifts, I never really catch up).


Feeling like a Disney Princess this morning though! Was out in the garden with the dogs first thing, waiting to scoop the poop and chatting to Phillip the nonpet fox over the fence. Then he heard somebody else going out into their garden and instantly ran away!
Apparently I get special privileges and am in fact a fox whisperer!LOL


----------



## margy

Can anyone recommend some good waterproof walking shoes. I ordered some from Merrell and had to send them back because they were too short in the front and my big toe kept hitting the toe cap. Decided to try Clark's to be able to try them on. I found some Gortex walking shoes but had the same problem with my toe, I even tried a half size bigger but they were too big.


----------



## Lurcherlad

I have these and find them ideal.

They come up big … I take a 7 and bought a 7 so I can fit a thick thermal sock in if needed. With ordinary socks though they are fine with an insole.

100% waterproof without having to faff with re proofing etc.

Extremely comfortable and supportive.

I've tried all sorts before but will stick with these in future.


----------



## Siskin

Have a look at Hotter, they only do a few, but they do half sizes. They are made in the UK and the sizes are British not European which I find don’t convert well. I have large feet and they are the few manufacturers who make women’s shoes in large sizes


----------



## Oof

Beth78 said:


> Just having a coffee break with my hens, I've been spring cleaning my bedroom, including a thorough sort and hoover underneath my bed. I've found loads of stuff I haven't seen in about 5 years to give to charity.


Snap, I've been cleaning too. Thinking about having a go at selling on ebay (never done it before).


----------



## Beth78

Oof said:


> Snap, I've been cleaning too. Thinking about having a go at selling on ebay (never done it before).


I sell stuff on ebay, mostly cds and dvds (I used to collect them) it's really easy.


----------



## Oof

Beth78 said:


> I sell stuff on ebay, mostly cds and dvds (I used to collect them) it's really easy.


How do you figure out how much to charge for postage? I'm thinking of selling some of the kids old toys for them


----------



## Beth78

It's either a small, medium of large parcel, I look at the measurements on the royal mail site.


----------



## DanWalkersmum

Cartoon sky today, over the local country park.


----------



## Oof

Beth78 said:


> It's either a small, medium of large parcel, I look at the measurements on the royal mail site.
> View attachment 487827
> 
> View attachment 487829


Thank you for that, it's really helpful. It's something I'm definitely considering doing.


----------



## margy

DanWalkersmum said:


> View attachment 487865
> View attachment 487867
> 
> 
> Cartoon sky today, over the local country park.


It's lovely to be out in this weather. I so look forward to my walks with Molly and have been lucky to have fair weather every day I've walked her.


----------



## DanWalkersmum

margy said:


> It's lovely to be out in this weather. I so look forward to my walks with Molly and have been lucky to have fair weather every day I've walked her.


Good to hear you're enjoying walking Molly, the weather certainly is a great mood lifter. I love the longer days, being able to go out after tea again is so... nice.


----------



## margy

Even when we eventually get a pup I will still walk Molly. I've built up a bond with her, she is such a character as JRT are, now when I go she runs to the gate while I'm talking to her owner as if to say come on hurry up I'm waiting! I called her Belle the other day by mistake as she so reminds me of her even down to the kink in her tail which Belle had.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

I don't know where to put this. I am SO over it. I just have to type it somewhere. 

The witch hunt of midwives due to the Ockenden Report has to stop. We are NOT all like those in the report - the vast majority of us are not. The vast majority of midwives would NOT put the vaginal birth outcome above the safety of a mother and/or baby. That’s not what we do. Please stop making out like we are all gung-ho, dangerous practitioners. Please. It's scaring women who shouldn't be scared at one of the most important times in their lives.


----------



## margy

It's obviously different now but when I had my son as a young 20 year old mother 43 years ago, I couldn't fault the midwife who looked after me, she stayed on after her shift ended to make sure I delivered safely, there were complications and I had a retained placenta so bled. I was so grateful for their care.Just to add a hundred years ago I would have died .


----------



## Mojo83

Mrs Funkin said:


> I don't know where to put this. I am SO over it. I just have to type it somewhere.
> 
> The witch hunt of midwives due to the Ockenden Report has to stop. We are NOT all like those in the report - the vast majority of us are not. The vast majority of midwives would NOT put the vaginal birth outcome above the safety of a mother and/or baby. That's not what we do. Please stop making out like we are all gung-ho, dangerous practitioners. Please. It's scaring women who shouldn't be scared at one of the most important times in their lives.


I liked this because I agree with you. I'm sorry you're made to feel like this. I have huge respect for midwives, I can't imagine what a tough, exhausting job it can be. All the midwives I met when having my 2 children were fantastic


----------



## Boxer123

Sorry to read this @Mrs Funkin it must be frustrating.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Thanks everyone - frustrating is the right word.


----------



## Beth78

I've found a lost rabbit wandering down the pavement this morning, on a main road as well. Now just have to find the owners.


----------



## SbanR

Beth78 said:


> I've found a lost rabbit wandering down the pavement this morning, on a main road as well. Now just have to find the owners.
> View attachment 488049


What a cutie


----------



## Boxer123

I got my sister up at 5:30am for a 6 mile walk down the river with the boxers. Beautiful day.


----------



## Mojo83

Boxer123 said:


> I got my sister up at 5:30am for a 6 mile walk down the river with the boxers. Beautiful day.
> 
> View attachment 488051


That does look beautiful, makes me wish I was a morning person!


----------



## Boxer123

Mojo83 said:


> That does look beautiful, makes me wish I was a morning person!


Best time of the day.


----------



## Siskin

My plan whilst we are staying at the static van is to get walking more
At the moment it’s only walking short distances round the site with the intention getting out onto the Heath. Did a bit more today, probably no more then a quarter of a mile, but you’ve got to start somewhere haven’t you. I sat on a seat for a while overlooking the sea towards Southwold, just looked glorious in the sunshine.
OH tells me he heard a cuckoo this morning when out with Isla


----------



## rona

Boxer123 said:


> I got my sister up at 5:30am for a 6 mile walk down the river with the boxers. Beautiful day.


I was out at 5.30am and saw a huge line of cows going in for milking.
Our sunrise was quite a bit redder than yours


----------



## Mojo83

Boxer123 said:


> Best time of the day.


I actually agree, unfortunately I seem to be a night owl. Tried getting up at 5 last summer to walk Dobby and I was not the best person to live with


----------



## catz4m8z

Mrs Funkin said:


> I don't know where to put this. I am SO over it. I just have to type it somewhere.
> 
> The witch hunt of midwives due to the Ockenden Report has to stop. We are NOT all like those in the report - the vast majority of us are not.


Sorry to hear this is impacting you. Sadly its always the same when the media gets hold of a story and scares people. I can remember how frustrating it was when they jumped on the LIverpool Care Pathway (care for dying patients). It was massively insulting to be told you didnt care about patients and harmful to some who didnt get the proper treatment thanks to media coverage.



Mojo83 said:


> That does look beautiful, makes me wish I was a morning person!


Im a seasonal person! So I tend to follow the sun and get up later in the winter and earlier in the summer. Luckily, working nights, I can get away with this!

Really glad this morning I have a small gate that seperates the rest of my garden from a small yard near the kitchen.... because when I went to let the dogs out my nonpet fox Philip was just chilling in my garden, looking at me like 'wut!?':Cat
I went out before the dogs and made him jump out and he settled back in his normal fence sitting position. I cant help feel though that if I didnt have an army of small dogs he would just be sat next to me and asking for scritches!:Hilarious


----------



## Mojo83

Beth78 said:


> I've found a lost rabbit wandering down the pavement this morning, on a main road as well. Now just have to find the owners.
> View attachment 488049


Did you find the owners? So very cute


----------



## Beth78

Mojo83 said:


> Did you find the owners? So very cute


Yes I did a knock on someone's on my road and found the owners, they didn't even know he'd escaped.


----------



## Mojo83

Beth78 said:


> Yes I did a knock on someone's on my road and found the owners, they didn't even know he'd escaped.


That's great, they must be relieved. Well done


----------



## margy

I started putting some hedgehog food and water out in the garden at night. It was being eaten and black poos left behind but I hadn't seen a hedgehog and was a bit worried I was feeding a rat. Last night I had to put something in the bin around 10 and there was a huge hedgehog, relief.


----------



## SbanR

UA+Sergey said:


> Якщо б я побачив щура у сміттєвому баку - яб напевно зрадів , бо це можлива ознака того, що бак не замінований , адже вона не підірвалася... Да навіть десь по вулиці , набагато краще бачити щура, аніж свіжі поховання прямо на подвір'ї
> 
> Нові реалії моєї країни з 24.02 - приходу фашистів


Has anyone got a translation?


----------



## Oof

SbanR said:


> Has anyone got a translation?


The best translation I got was about a mudslide in Ukraine trapping Russian tanks


----------



## Oof

The part after the  said something about the nazis arriving in Ukraine.

I'm probably way off the mark though


----------



## Kaily

margy said:


> Can anyone recommend some good waterproof walking shoes. I ordered some from Merrell and had to send them back because they were too short in the front and my big toe kept hitting the toe cap. Decided to try Clark's to be able to try them on. I found some Gortex walking shoes but had the same problem with my toe, I even tried a half size bigger but they were too big.


I have just had to send some Merrell (Siren) back too. They felt too tight all round, I think they must come up small.

I have walking boots for the winter but want something cooler yet robust for summer.

The search continues.


----------



## Beth78

I use Regatta Clydebank walking shoes, they are very comfortable and so far they have been waterproof.


----------



## catz4m8z

Have just realiesed that out of my best friend and I its def me who is the bad friend!:Shy

It was her birthday last week and I got her an Amazon voucher and a card.....I come home from my nightshift this morning to find a Happy Birthday banner, balloons, cupcakes, presents and a card. Oh, and she texted me after midnight and phoned this morning too.:Wideyed
I apparently suck at this friend thing!!LOL:Hilarious


----------



## Siskin

catz4m8z said:


> Have just realiesed that out of my best friend and I its def me who is the bad friend!:Shy
> 
> It was her birthday last week and I got her an Amazon voucher and a card.....I come home from my nightshift this morning to find a Happy Birthday banner, balloons, cupcakes, presents and a card. Oh, and she texted me after midnight and phoned this morning too.:Wideyed
> I apparently suck at this friend thing!!LOL:Hilarious


Oh but what a lovely friend though, she sounds great even if she's put you in the into the bad friend category


----------



## rona

catz4m8z said:


> Have just realiesed that out of my best friend and I its def me who is the bad friend!:Shy
> 
> It was her birthday last week and I got her an Amazon voucher and a card.....I come home from my nightshift this morning to find a Happy Birthday banner, balloons, cupcakes, presents and a card. Oh, and she texted me after midnight and phoned this morning too.:Wideyed
> I apparently suck at this friend thing!!LOL:Hilarious


You obviously aren't or she wouldn't have done all that


----------



## Dog Walker Woman

SbanR said:


> Has anyone got a translation?


If I saw a rat in a garbage can - I would probably be happy, because this is a possible sign that the tank is not mined, because it did not explode ... And even somewhere on the street, it is much better to see a rat than fresh burials in the yard

New realities of my country from 24.02 - the arrival of the Nazis


----------



## Oof

Does anyone know if it's a breach of privacy to take a photo of somebody inside their home (obviously without the person insides' permission)? I did google it but it's not clear at all


----------



## 3dogs2cats

Oof said:


> Does anyone know if it's a breach of privacy to take a photo of somebody inside their home (obviously without the person insides' permission)? I did google it but it's not clear at all


 If the photo was taken from outside taken with the intent to gain a photograph of somebody I would have thought it must be a breach of privacy and rather worrying. If it was taken at a gathering though by someone invited into the home then probably not. I have been photographed at various gatherings when I haven`t wanted to be but accept that people do take photos at parties/gatherings and I am probably going to end up on some of them!


----------



## Oof

3dogs2cats said:


> If the photo was taken from outside taken with the intent to gain a photograph of somebody I would have thought it must be a breach of privacy and rather worrying. If it was taken at a gathering though by someone invited into the home then probably not. I have been photographed at various gatherings when I haven`t wanted to be but accept that people do take photos at parties/gatherings and I am probably going to end up on some of them!


It's a teenager doing it. He's come up to my living room window with his phone taking photogrpahs/recording me working out.


----------



## 3dogs2cats

Oof said:


> It's a teenager doing it. He's come up to my living room window with his phone taking photogrpahs/recording me working out.


Jeez that is most definitely a breach of privacy, creepy and illegal! This needs reporting asap.
Edited to add try and get evidence of him doing it as I know from experience the police can reluctant to do anything unless they have evidence.


----------



## Oof

3dogs2cats said:


> Jeez that is most definitely a breach of privacy, creepy and illegal! This needs reporting asap.


I weren't sure whether it was illegal or not. I know people are allowed to take pictures of the house 
It happened last year (its a friend of the kid next door). My dh spotted him and told him to pack it in. We put up different window coverings which were thicker and more private. Anyway, today i had the window open, the voile billowed out and the same little creep started again. Couldnt get out quick enough because I had weights above my head.


----------



## rona

That really does need reporting to the police.

Imagine him going up to windows and taking pictures of children,or scaring some elderly person!


----------



## Oof

rona said:


> That really does need reporting to the police.
> 
> Imagine him going up to windows and taking pictures of children,or scaring some elderly person!


This is the thing, I have two kids. I dont like him taking photos of me working out, but more bothered incase he's snapped pictures of my kids without my knowledge. I think hes around 13/14. Would the police even do anything?


----------



## rona

Oof said:


> This is the thing, I have two kids. I dont like him taking photos of me working out, but more bothered incase he's snapped pictures of my kids without my knowledge. I think hes around 13/14. Would the police even do anything?


Even if they don't this time, it needs to be registered with them in case of escalation


----------



## Kaily

I am considering buying one of these canvas's but stuck between the two. Opinions please.

*A










B
*


----------



## Happy Paws2

I like A 
i don't like the eyes on B


----------



## Kaily

Happy Paws2 said:


> I like A
> i don't like the eyes on B


Thanks. Yes the eyes are comical on B, I can imagine them following me around the room.


----------



## Happy Paws2

Kaily said:


> Thanks. Yes the eyes are comical on B, I can imagine them following me around the room.


That's what I don't like about it, it gives me the creeps.


----------



## SbanR

I love the startled look on B. And those ears are hilarious


----------



## £54etgfb6

I like A due to the warmer colours  Reminds me of a meadow in the morning


----------



## margy

I like both but prefer A too for the same reason as @bmr10. Although depending on you decor, if your walls are grey then B might look better.


----------



## rona

Most definitely A. I don't like B at all


----------



## Lurcherlad

I like both, but prefer B


----------



## Happy Paws2

The more I look at B have those eyes looking at me all the time would spook me.


----------



## willa

Had a very intimidating thing happen. I was shopping yesterday in London on Oxford Street. I walked past a man putting a Bank Card into a bin on the pavement & without me realising I must have given him a dirty look. I kept walking & glanced behind me to see him following me. I panicked & speed walked to a bus stop and mingled amongst other people. Suddenly this man approached me & with broken English started swearing at me & said something about the bin& me looking at him. He was up close to me and was very intimidating. I didn’t know what to do. I kept apologising and he then walked away.

All I was doing was out buying a Christening Present for my Goddaughter . Didn’t expect to me intimidated like that it’s scary .


----------



## SbanR

Lurcherlad said:


> I like both, but prefer B


Phew! I was beginning to wonder if I was odd.
Or perhaps we both are??


----------



## Beth78

willa said:


> Had a very intimidating thing happen. I was shopping yesterday in London on Oxford Street. I walked past a man putting a Bank Card into a bin on the pavement & without me realising I must have given him a dirty look. I kept walking & glanced behind me to see him following me. I panicked & speed walked to a bus stop and mingled amongst other people. Suddenly this man approached me & with broken English started swearing at me & said something about the bin& me looking at him. He was up close to me and was very intimidating. I didn't know what to do. I kept apologising and he then walked away.
> 
> All I was doing was out buying a Christening Present for my Goddaughter . Didn't expect to me intimidated like that it's scary .


What a horrible experience. Sounds like he had a guilty conscience.


----------



## Beth78

Kaily said:


> I am considering buying one of these canvas's but stuck between the two. Opinions please.
> 
> *A
> 
> View attachment 489087
> 
> 
> B
> *
> View attachment 489089


I'd go with A personally.
I had a look at the eBay page and love the picture of the raven.


----------



## willa

Beth78 said:


> What a horrible experience. Sounds like he had a guilty conscience.


Was very scary. I was half expecting him to punch me or pull out a knife or something. Crazy things were running through my head !!


----------



## £54etgfb6

willa said:


> Had a very intimidating thing happen. I was shopping yesterday in London on Oxford Street. I walked past a man putting a Bank Card into a bin on the pavement & without me realising I must have given him a dirty look. I kept walking & glanced behind me to see him following me. I panicked & speed walked to a bus stop and mingled amongst other people. Suddenly this man approached me & with broken English started swearing at me & said something about the bin& me looking at him. He was up close to me and was very intimidating. I didn't know what to do. I kept apologising and he then walked away.
> 
> All I was doing was out buying a Christening Present for my Goddaughter . Didn't expect to me intimidated like that it's scary .


Some people are so hostile, suspicious, and so full of anger than even a _glance_ provokes them. I'm glad he eventually left you alone and that you were in a public space during the day. What an absolutely terrifying experience that must have been, hope you're doing okay now and not too shaken up.


----------



## Kaily

Beth78 said:


> I'd go with A personally.
> I had a look at the eBay page and love the picture of the raven.


Yes the raven is nice but not for me. I am quite taken and tempted by the donkey.


----------



## 3dogs2cats

SbanR said:


> Phew! I was beginning to wonder if I was odd.
> Or perhaps we both are??


I like both but B is my favourite. A has a lovely medow feel but B makes me smile.


----------



## Kaily

3dogs2cats said:


> I like both but B is my favourite. A has a lovely medow feel but B makes me smile.


They both have merits hence I can't decide. I think I need both.


----------



## 3dogs2cats

Kaily said:


> They both have merits hence I can't decide. I think I need both.


Yep that is the only way to settle it


----------



## margy

willa said:


> Had a very intimidating thing happen. I was shopping yesterday in London on Oxford Street. I walked past a man putting a Bank Card into a bin on the pavement & without me realising I must have given him a dirty look. I kept walking & glanced behind me to see him following me. I panicked & speed walked to a bus stop and mingled amongst other people. Suddenly this man approached me & with broken English started swearing at me & said something about the bin& me looking at him. He was up close to me and was very intimidating. I didn't know what to do. I kept apologising and he then walked away.
> 
> All I was doing was out buying a Christening Present for my Goddaughter . Didn't expect to me intimidated like that it's scary .


That's shocking and it's odd to be putting a bank card into a bin so I probably would have looked at him too. Although I try not to look too much at anyone unless they look friendly.


----------



## willa

margy said:


> That's shocking and it's odd to be putting a bank card into a bin so I probably would have looked at him too. Although I try not to look too much at anyone unless they look friendly.


He did it very suspiciously. He very carefully put it inside down the side of the Bin. Guess so it would not been easily seen when the rubbish was collected .

Anyway guess my fault for supposedly giving him a dirty look !!!!


----------



## Beth78

willa said:


> He did it very suspiciously. He very carefully put it inside down the side of the Bin. Guess so it would not been easily seen when the rubbish was collected .
> 
> Anyway guess my fault for supposedly giving him a dirty look !!!!


Not you're fault at all, there is no excuse for his behaviour towards you.
Did you find something for the christening?


----------



## Lurcherlad

I have Notifications set on my banking app so I can keep an eye on expenditure, balance etc.

Just received one advising me that the direct debit to my energy company looks higher than usual …. Yer don’t say!


----------



## ForestWomble

I've just submitted the final module for my canine communications course :Nailbiting
Feeling really nervous, I've achieved 100% on all modules so far and there was one question on this final module I was uncertain what they wanted, so just went for it and hoped I understood correctly.


----------



## Lurcherlad

Good luck @ForestWomble


----------



## ForestWomble

Lurcherlad said:


> Good luck @ForestWomble


Thank you.


----------



## Dave S

A while ago I stated on here about Tesco supermarkets and the number of self service tills they now had instead of staffed ones. 
I have not shopped there since but someone has done a petition on change.org requesting they have more staffed tills. https://chng.it/pcdJq7G6xn, anyone else fancy signing the petition before more staff are made redundant and we lose all customer service?


----------



## kimthecat

Liverpool won the FA cup. The fans booed the National Anthem and Prince William, Liverpool lost to Real Madrid in the Champions league tonight . Is it ok to laugh? :Hilarious


----------



## Mojo83

kimthecat said:


> Liverpool won the FA cup. The fans booed the National Anthem and Prince William, Liverpool lost to Real Madrid in the Champions league tonight . Is it ok to laugh? :Hilarious


I think so yes!


----------



## kimthecat

Mojo83 said:


> I think so yes!


:Hilarious


----------



## ForestWomble

ForestWomble said:


> I've just submitted the final module for my canine communications course :Nailbiting
> Feeling really nervous, I've achieved 100% on all modules so far and there was one question on this final module I was uncertain what they wanted, so just went for it and hoped I understood correctly.


I received my final marks yesterday. I passed the course with 100% - Distinction! :Woot


----------



## ECT

ForestWomble said:


> I received my final marks yesterday. I passed the course with 100% - Distinction! :Woot


Well done, that's great news


----------



## ForestWomble

ECT said:


> Well done, that's great news


Thank you.


----------



## 3dogs2cats

ForestWomble said:


> I received my final marks yesterday. I passed the course with 100% - Distinction! :Woot


Well done!


----------



## margy

ForestWomble said:


> I received my final marks yesterday. I passed the course with 100% - Distinction! :Woot


Congratulations well done!


----------



## rona

ForestWomble said:


> I received my final marks yesterday. I passed the course with 100% - Distinction! :Woot


Proper expert now then?


----------



## ForestWomble

Thank you all. 



rona said:


> Proper expert now then?


LOL I wouldn't say that.


----------



## DanWalkersmum

ForestWomble said:


> I received my final marks yesterday. I passed the course with 100% - Distinction! :Woot


Well done! Congratulations!


----------



## kimthecat

ForestWomble said:


> I received my final marks yesterday. I passed the course with 100% - Distinction! :Woot


Oh well done ! Who did you do the course with?


----------



## Mojo83

ForestWomble said:


> I received my final marks yesterday. I passed the course with 100% - Distinction! :Woot


Congratulations that's great news


----------



## ForestWomble

Thank you all.



kimthecat said:


> Oh well done ! Who did you do the course with?


Centre of Excellence.


----------



## margy

House maintenance is a nightmare. We got a firm from check a trade to inspect our damp problem in kitchen. I asked them to replace garden path and check gully drain wasn't broken because path was cracked. Check main drain to see where damp was coming from and they said they would inject damp proof into wall and replaster with waterproof plaster. Replace tiles they'd lifted on floor and replace kitchen joists. Path is not smooth so have puddles where before I didn't. Tiles they relaid are moving now I'm scared joists aren't repaired properly. I've come to the conclusion they are cowboys. I don't want them back so 3 and a half grand wasted. My lovely builder is coming tomorrow to sort it out. He doesn't do brickwork so that's why I hired them.Now wish I'd got Dino rod to check drain for leaking. Another builder I know but forgot about to repoint brickwork and a landscape gardener to replace path. Expensive lesson learned. Don't trust check a trade.


----------



## Lurcherlad

Ouch! @margy - horrible experience for you 

Scumbags … hope they receive Karma.

Hope it's sorted, but I've heard a few reports that "rogue traders" advertise on there 

I've used a couple of local people from Trustatrade with good results but only for small jobs … cleaning out and painting the gutters and soffits … and I kept an eye on him.


----------



## margy

Lurcherlad said:


> Ouch! @margy - horrible experience for you
> 
> Scumbags … hope they receive Karma.
> 
> Hope it's sorted, but I've heard a few reports that "rogue traders" advertise on there
> 
> I've used a couple of local people from Trustatrade with good results but only for small jobs … cleaning out and painting the gutters and soffits … and I kept an eye on him.





Lurcherlad said:


> Ouch! @margy - horrible experience for you
> 
> Scumbags … hope they receive Karma.
> 
> Hope it's sorted, but I've heard a few reports that "rogue traders" advertise on there
> 
> I've used a couple of local people from Trustatrade with good results but only for small jobs … cleaning out and painting the gutters and soffits … and I kept an eye on him.


Thanks it's got me stressed out, not sleeping and anxious. It has really affected me, no appetite and am losing weight just hope we can get it sorted.


----------



## kimthecat

@margy  Hope its sorted soon.


----------



## Kaily

Sorry @margy , what an awful situation. When we put our trust in people and they abuse it it cuts deep. I hope it is sorted out soon.

Have you reported them to Check a Trade?


----------



## Jobeth

Did you pay by credit card? I had a bad experience with a company and got all my money back. They challenged it but I sent photos as proof.


----------



## margy

Kaily said:


> Sorry @margy , what an awful situation. When we put our trust in people and they abuse it it cuts deep. I hope it is sorted out soon.
> 
> Have you reported them to Check a Trade?


Thanks, no I haven't reported them even though I know I should, because then they will contact me and I want nothing else to do with them. I wouldn't want them coming back trying to repair the tiles or anything else because they're workmanship is shoddy.


----------



## margy

Jobeth said:


> Did you pay by credit card? I had a bad experience with a company and got all my money back. They challenged it but I sent photos as proof.


I did a money transfer. I hate confrontation, so won't be challenging them. I found the builder I use through word of mouth. That seems safer.


----------



## Jobeth

margy said:


> I did a money transfer. I hate confrontation, so won't be challenging them. I found the builder I use through word of mouth. That seems safer.


Hopefully they will sort it out for you. I hate it when you can't trust people to do a job properly. I reported them to Trading Standards and left negative reviews on a couple of websites explaining how to get a refund.


----------



## willa

Dentist again for me tomorrow. 2 big fillings to get done in lower molars next to each other. Safe to say I’m shaking. Not much sleep will be had tonight. £400 it’s gonna cost me !!!!!

I kept putting it off since February as I’m so nervous. Last week dentist did another X-ray & Ofcourse now they have even more decay . If I’d been brave and gone back in February I wouldn’t be in this pickle now


----------



## kimthecat

ForestWomble said:


> Thank you all.
> 
> Centre of Excellence.


Ive just checked out their website. Wow. I had a look at canine anxiety diploma . I wouldnt mind doing that at some point but its Level 3 , the last dog course I did was level 2 ( with Think Dog ) Im not sure what level 3 is the equivalent off. I did GCE o levels and cse's at school , that's as far as I got .

They're a good price too , far less expensive than other courses .


----------



## ForestWomble

kimthecat said:


> Ive just checked out their website. Wow. I had a look at canine anxiety diploma . I wouldnt mind doing that at some point but its Level 3 , the last dog course I did was level 2 ( with Think Dog ) Im not sure what level 3 is the equivalent off. I did GCE o levels and cse's at school , that's as far as I got .
> 
> They're a good price too , far less expensive than other courses .


I'm not sure what Level 3 is equivalent to either.

If it helps I never did my GCSE's, completed my Year 9 SAT's and that was it.

The course material is written in an easy to understand way, depending on the course the assessments can either be 100% multiple choice, 100% written answers, or a bit of both.

You can take as much time as you need, there is no time limit, so removes that stress of having to complete modules in a certain time.

And as you say great price, £29 a course at the moment.


----------



## rona

willa said:


> Dentist again for me tomorrow. 2 big fillings to get done in lower molars next to each other. Safe to say I'm shaking. Not much sleep will be had tonight. £400 it's gonna cost me !!!!!
> 
> I kept putting it off since February as I'm so nervous. Last week dentist did another X-ray & Ofcourse now they have even more decay . If I'd been brave and gone back in February I wouldn't be in this pickle now


You are brave for facing your fears and to keep going back


----------



## margy

I hate the dentist too and literally sit there shaking as they drill. Hope it isn't too bad for you and just think no more decay and pain.


----------



## willa

rona said:


> You are brave for facing your fears and to keep going back


Rather been forced into it, as she is going on Maternity Leave in a few weeks time. The thought of a different dentist doing it is a no go for me !

Very selfish on my part, but I'm so relieved she's returning in February ! Can't stand thought of having a new dentist


----------



## Lurcherlad

Warning!

This came up on the Nextdoor app…

---


















Be on the lookout for this scam


----------



## Siskin

Lurcherlad said:


> Warning!
> 
> This came up on the Nextdoor app…
> 
> ---
> 
> View attachment 492477
> 
> View attachment 492481
> 
> 
> Be on the lookout for this scam


Thanks, I'll keep an eye out for this on my local Nextdoor site


----------



## willa

Yikes I’m nervous. App is at 2pm, trying to force a sandwich down. But I’m so nervous I can’t eat anything. Last time it took about 7 hours for the numbness to fully go, so means I’ll prob go all day without eating anything.

can guarantee as soon a treatment is over I’ll be starving, but can’t eat as I’ll be numb


----------



## Lurcherlad

willa said:


> Yikes I'm nervous. App is at 2pm, trying to force a sandwich down. But I'm so nervous I can't eat anything. Last time it took about 7 hours for the numbness to fully go, so means I'll prob go all day without eating anything.
> 
> can guarantee as soon a treatment is over I'll be starving, but can't eat as I'll be numb


Hope it's all over and wasn't too awful.

Do you like porridge?


----------



## willa

Lurcherlad said:


> Hope it's all over and wasn't too awful.
> 
> Do you like porridge?


Yes it's all done. My panic attacks were worse than the actual treatment.

Have to laugh, my Nightguard has now badly cracked & I literally can't get it in my mouth anymore.
And my dentist hasn't anymore appointments before she goes on Maternity in 3 weeks time, so have to see a different Dentist, queue all the panic about seeing someone different! !

But then I'm VERY thankful & grateful she's coming back start of February.

what a saga. If I wasn't highly anxious I wouldn't think twice about seeing a different dentist & something happening whilst she's away lol


----------



## margy

Not a good photo but caught our hedgehog tonight having supper


----------



## margy

Just an update on damp problem. My builder came out and said path is OK so am relieved, but moving tiles are a no no. They shouldn't have laid tiles and grouted on the same day, he always lays then grouts the next day. He's coming back when he has time to check under floor joists have been replaced correctly and relay tiles.We still don't know where the damp is coming from which is a worry. I'm hoping he has some ideas when he looks under our floor. Our trouble is we live on a hill and are down from our neighbour so if they have a problem it flows down to us. In 32 years we haven't had a problem with damp but do wonder if our neighbour's re laying their garden with paving has caused this. Unfortunately I can't prove it.


----------



## kimthecat

ForestWomble said:


> I'm not sure what Level 3 is equivalent to either.
> 
> If it helps I never did my GCSE's, completed my Year 9 SAT's and that was it.
> 
> The course material is written in an easy to understand way, depending on the course the assessments can either be 100% multiple choice, 100% written answers, or a bit of both.
> 
> You can take as much time as you need, there is no time limit, so removes that stress of having to complete modules in a certain time.
> 
> And as you say great price, £29 a course at the moment.


Thanks , That sounds good. Its something I might do in the winter. It will give me something to do and a sense of achievement.


----------



## rona

margy said:


> Just an update on damp problem. My builder came out and said path is OK so am relieved, but moving tiles are a no no. They shouldn't have laid tiles and grouted on the same day, he always lays then grouts the next day. He's coming back when he has time to check under floor joists have been replaced correctly and relay tiles.We still don't know where the damp is coming from which is a worry. I'm hoping he has some ideas when he looks under our floor. Our trouble is we live on a hill and are down from our neighbour so if they have a problem it flows down to us. In 32 years we haven't had a problem with damp but do wonder if our neighbour's re laying their garden with paving has caused this. Unfortunately I can't prove it.


That's a worry. I hope you get some answers on the damp. 
It's a minefield out there trying to get good workmen. They are like gold dust


----------



## Siskin

I too hope your damp issues are resolved as it’s a big worry.
We had a damp issue appear on a wall in the kitchen diner, the shower is above and the obvious suspect. Our insurance allowed us to have a firm that’s sole job is to find out where leaks are coming from and stop the leak. They found what they are pretty certain is what caused it and we’ve had a neighbour who does these sort of jobs come in and repair the damp damage on the wall. I’m just hoping what they found is what was causing the leak


----------



## Beth78

Just found out I've only got £2.86 in my bank :Arghh.


----------



## rona

Beth78 said:


> Just found out I've only got £2.86 in my bank :Arghh.


That's concerning. How did that happen?


----------



## Beth78

rona said:


> That's concerning. How did that happen?


Prices of everything going up I suppose, dog and chicken food was a big order last month an my next lot of money is due the week after next.

I've looked at my bank transactions and there's nothing unusual on there, I can account for all of the outgoings.

Will just have to make things last for a couple of weeks. It's quite depressing and worrying.


----------



## rona

Beth78 said:


> Prices of everything going up I suppose, dog and chicken food was a big order last month an my next lot of money is due the week after next.
> 
> I've looked at my bank transactions and there's nothing unusual on there, I can account for all of the outgoings.
> 
> Will just have to make things last for a couple of weeks. It's quite depressing and worrying.


There's going to be more and more in the same position soon


----------



## Beth78

rona said:


> There's going to be more and more in the same position soon


Yes it's very sad. I'm lucky as I have a family home to live in. Alot of people will lose their homes as they just can't afford rent/mortgages.


----------



## rona

Beth78 said:


> Yes it's very sad. I'm lucky as I have a family home to live in. Alot of people will lose their homes as they just can't afford rent/mortgages.


I'm seeing more and more sleeping in cars.
Not sure if they are homeless or just having a few days away


----------



## Beth78

rona said:


> I'm seeing more and more sleeping in cars.
> Not sure if they are homeless or just having a few days away


There's a guy in the village centre that sleeps in the superdrug doorway, he cycles off in the direction of town with a his nig camping bag on his back. I wonder where he goes, weather he has a job or what.


----------



## margy

Siskin said:


> I too hope your damp issues are resolved as it's a big worry.
> We had a damp issue appear on a wall in the kitchen diner, the shower is above and the obvious suspect. Our insurance allowed us to have a firm that's sole job is to find out where leaks are coming from and stop the leak. They found what they are pretty certain is what caused it and we've had a neighbour who does these sort of jobs come in and repair the damp damage on the wall. I'm just hoping what they found is what was causing the leak


Yes it is a worry and wondering whether to get an independent damp specialist in to just look and see what may be causing it. The damp proofers thought it was condensation but my builder who put my kitchen in said foundation was muddy as joists were rotting. My builder thinks I should get someone who can find the cause of the damp. Do I get a RICS surveyor who will charge a fortune or just a regular independent damp specialist who doesn't have all the initials after their name but isn't selling me a product. This has me really stressed as I don't have bottomless pockets. I have found a company who do independent damp surveys and will ring tomorrow to see what they're offering and for how much.


----------



## kimthecat

Beth78 said:


> Just found out I've only got £2.86 in my bank :Arghh.


Oh that's scary. Does the bank let you have an overdraft?


----------



## Beth78

kimthecat said:


> Oh that's scary. Does the bank let you have an overdraft?


No I'm not eligible for an overdraft.


----------



## kimthecat

Beth78 said:


> No I'm not eligible for an overdraft.


 Hope you can manage Ok


----------



## willa

Job interview tomorrow for a nursery school.
It’s a video call on FaceTime. I’m hopeless with interviews, I get so nervous, stutter & go blank


----------



## SbanR

There is this notice to Check my Password!
How do I go about that?????


----------



## HarlequinCat

SbanR said:


> There is this notice to Check my Password!
> How do I go about that?????
> View attachment 493475


"To prepare for the new forum software coming to PetForums soon, please take a moment to review your password.

If your password is less than 8 characters, please change it now.

Verify that the email address associated with your account is up to date.

If you need assistance, please reach out to us.

- Community Management Team"

If you click on the word password it should take you to the notice


----------



## SbanR

HarlequinCat said:


> "To prepare for the new forum software coming to PetForums soon, please take a moment to review your password.
> 
> If your password is less than 8 characters, please change it now.
> 
> Verify that the email address associated with your account is up to date.
> 
> If you need assistance, please reach out to us.
> 
> - Community Management Team"
> 
> If you click on the word password it should take you to the notice


Thanks for your very prompt response!!
My password has 10 characters so I can ignore that warning?


----------



## lullabydream

SbanR said:


> Thanks for your very prompt response!!
> My password has 10 characters so I can ignore that warning?


Am guessing so, is what I thought anyway as mine is 9 characters long


----------



## SbanR

lullabydream said:


> Am guessing so, is what I thought anyway as mine is 9 characters long


Thank you.


----------



## Siskin

Mines exactly 8 so should be ok


----------



## kimthecat

willa said:


> Job interview tomorrow for a nursery school.
> It's a video call on FaceTime. I'm hopeless with interviews, I get so nervous, stutter & go blank


 good luck. Hope all goes well. Could you write things down in bullet points.?


----------



## willa

kimthecat said:


> good luck. Hope all goes well. Could you write things down in bullet points.?


Yes I could. But trouble is I don't know what I'll be asked ! 
I've been out of a job since December 2020 ( made redundant as a nursery teacher ) , so feel like I've forgotten everything I did at my last nursery school


----------



## kimthecat

willa said:


> Yes I could. But trouble is I don't know what I'll be asked !
> I've been out of a job since December 2020 ( made redundant as a nursery teacher ) , so feel like I've forgotten everything I did at my last nursery school


yes , its difficult to know what would be asked . I have no idea , the obvious ones would be about your experience and reliability , why did you want to become a nursery teacher , what can you offer the nursery .


----------



## Beth78

willa said:


> Job interview tomorrow for a nursery school.
> It's a video call on FaceTime. I'm hopeless with interviews, I get so nervous, stutter & go blank


Good luck.


----------



## willa

I’ve printed out a copy of my CV, so can have it on my lap to glance at without them seeing !


----------



## kimthecat

willa said:


> I've printed out a copy of my CV, so can have it on my lap to glance at without them seeing !


That's a good idea. Have you checked out the nursery to see if its right for you ? , in a way you are interviewing them as well.


----------



## Lurcherlad

willa said:


> Job interview tomorrow for a nursery school.
> It's a video call on FaceTime. I'm hopeless with interviews, I get so nervous, stutter & go blank


Good luck! 

I'm sure they will expect people to be nervous


----------



## rona

HarlequinCat said:


> "To prepare for the new forum software coming to PetForums soon, please take a moment to review your password.
> 
> If your password is less than 8 characters, please change it now.
> 
> Verify that the email address associated with your account is up to date.
> 
> If you need assistance, please reach out to us.
> 
> - Community Management Team"
> 
> If you click on the word password it should take you to the notice


No idea what mine is, Did it so long ago............. so I could disappear from the forum



willa said:


> Yes I could. But trouble is I don't know what I'll be asked !
> I've been out of a job since December 2020 ( made redundant as a nursery teacher ) , so feel like I've forgotten everything I did at my last nursery school


Good luck


----------



## ECT

willa said:


> Job interview tomorrow for a nursery school.
> It's a video call on FaceTime. I'm hopeless with interviews, I get so nervous, stutter & go blank


Good luck!


----------



## rona

Off on a trip here tomorrow
https://gilbertwhiteshouse.org.uk/

Taking MIL and sister is dog sitting


----------



## kimthecat

willa said:


> Job interview tomorrow for a nursery school.
> It's a video call on FaceTime. I'm hopeless with interviews, I get so nervous, stutter & go blank


How did it go. ?


----------



## Lurcherlad

OH, DS and I went on the Harry Potter studio tour yesterday.

It was good to see so many of the sets and props, etc.

Lovely to enjoy the day with our son too who grew up with the films. Don't do many days out now he's 25!


----------



## Siskin

My SIL was one of the teachers for the children when filming the Harry Potter movies. She said all the food on the tables in the halls were props, but incredibly realistic, she was quite fascinated by it all as it looked as if you could sit down and tuck in


----------



## LittleEms

Lurcherlad said:


> OH, DS and I went on the Harry Potter studio tour yesterday.
> 
> It was good to see so many of the sets and props, etc.
> 
> Lovely to enjoy the day with our son too who grew up with the films. Don't do many days out now he's 25!
> 
> View attachment 493551
> View attachment 493553
> View attachment 493555
> View attachment 493557
> View attachment 493559
> View attachment 493561


Oh it's so fab there isn't it! I loved the Butterbeer, surprisingly yummy!


----------



## Mojo83

Lurcherlad said:


> OH, DS and I went on the Harry Potter studio tour yesterday.
> 
> It was good to see so many of the sets and props, etc.
> 
> Lovely to enjoy the day with our son too who grew up with the films. Don't do many days out now he's 25!
> 
> View attachment 493551
> View attachment 493553
> View attachment 493555
> View attachment 493557
> View attachment 493559
> View attachment 493561


That looks like a fab day out! My niece used to work there a few years ago. Would love to go, never gotten around to it


----------



## willa

kimthecat said:


> How did it go. ?


Seemed to go ok. I've been invited in for a trial morning next week. Have to prepare a short activity to do with a group of 2 year olds, hard when them & me are total strangers to each other !


----------



## kimthecat

willa said:


> Seemed to go ok. I've been invited in for a trial morning next week. Have to prepare a short activity to do with a group of 2 year olds, hard when them & me are total strangers to each other !


Oh well done ! good luck with the activity.


----------



## margy

Lurcherlad said:


> OH, DS and I went on the Harry Potter studio tour yesterday.
> 
> It was good to see so many of the sets and props, etc.
> 
> Lovely to enjoy the day with our son too who grew up with the films. Don't do many days out now he's 25!
> 
> View attachment 493551
> View attachment 493553
> View attachment 493555
> View attachment 493557
> View attachment 493559
> View attachment 493561


My daughter went with her husband and little one. They loved it, your photos are just like the ones she sent us.


----------



## willa

My Sister is getting married next Saturday, in Hampshire The forecast is 30c. Horribly hot ! 

We’ll all be a sweaty mess


----------



## Oof

Has anyone ever ran or been to a book club?


----------



## Siskin

Oof said:


> Has anyone ever ran or been to a book club?


Yes.
The WI formed four book clubs about 15 years ago in the village, three are still running including the one I belong to. What do you want to know?


----------



## Oof

Siskin said:


> Yes.
> The WI formed four book clubs about 15 years ago in the village, three are still running including the one I belong to. What do you want to know?


Oh brilliant, everything basically!

I'm toying with the idea of a book club for kids. The age range is a bit tricky because some kids read at levels that don't correspond with their age group. 
I was wondering how your group chooses books? Also how are the groups organised?

Hopefully I'm making sense


----------



## Siskin

We meet every six weeks and take it in turns as to whose house we go to, there’s only 6 of us so most of us have suitable seating. 
We take it in turns to choose a book and then discuss the book at the next meeting. We initially only said our critique on the day, but it became obvious that if the two or three who spoke first all liked or hated the book then the next person would follow suit as they were a bit nervous about being different. Since then we have written down our thoughts and read from that at the meeting. Also useful if someone is away as we can email our thoughts to the person running the meeting that day to read out. During Covid we couldn't meet so we would all send emails on the day we normally would meet.
We are quite a diverse group. One lady was a teacher of English and enjoys non fiction more, another lady prefers detective novels, I’m fairly easy going and read most things, but less keen on the non fiction. It has made us read things that we otherwise wouldn’t have thought to read which has been a good thing.
One thing I have found is to write the critique the moment you have finished the book. I used to leave it until it was nearly the meeting and having read other books since found I couldn’t remember what the club book was about and what I thought of it.
We buy our books either on the Kindle or a paperback as one of the ladies doesn’t like the kindle. One of the other groups get their books from the library which caters for book clubs, the other group only buys one book and passes it around their group and then meet up when everyone’s read it. As our group buys a book each we do have a price limit to stick to. The difficulty that has arisen over the years is that the Kindle versions are often much cheaper then the paperbacks or difficult to find in paperback which makes choosing a book a bit tricky. Unfortunately this lady who doesn’t like the Kindle also doesn’t like touching second hand or library books.
A friend belongs to a larger group and has recently started running it much to her dismay. They get a booklist of suggested books each year and work their way through it rather then each individual choosing a book each month.
There’s plenty of booklists online or library’s have them.

Hope this all helps, happy to help more if I can


----------



## Oof

Siskin said:


> We meet every six weeks and take it in turns as to whose house we go to, there's only 6 of us so most of us have suitable seating.
> We take it in turns to choose a book and then discuss the book at the next meeting. We initially only said our critique on the day, but it became obvious that if the two or three who spoke first all liked or hated the book then the next person would follow suit as they were a bit nervous about being different. Since then we have written down our thoughts and read from that at the meeting. Also useful if someone is away as we can email our thoughts to the person running the meeting that day to read out. During Covid we couldn't meet so we would all send emails on the day we normally would meet.
> We are quite a diverse group. One lady was a teacher of English and enjoys non fiction more, another lady prefers detective novels, I'm fairly easy going and read most things, but less keen on the non fiction. It has made us read things that we otherwise wouldn't have thought to read which has been a good thing.
> One thing I have found is to write the critique the moment you have finished the book. I used to leave it until it was nearly the meeting and having read other books since found I couldn't remember what the club book was about and what I thought of it.
> We buy our books either on the Kindle or a paperback as one of the ladies doesn't like the kindle. One of the other groups get their books from the library which caters for book clubs, the other group only buys one book and passes it around their group and then meet up when everyone's read it. As our group buys a book each we do have a price limit to stick to. The difficulty that has arisen over the years is that the Kindle versions are often much cheaper then the paperbacks or difficult to find in paperback which makes choosing a book a bit tricky. Unfortunately this lady who doesn't like the Kindle also doesn't like touching second hand or library books.
> A friend belongs to a larger group and has recently started running it much to her dismay. They get a booklist of suggested books each year and work their way through it rather then each individual choosing a book each month.
> There's plenty of booklists online or library's have them.
> 
> Hope this all helps, happy to help more if I can


Thanks for all of the info Siskin. I didn't know how it could work if somebody couldn't get hold of a copy of the same book. I'll contact my local library to see if they have any suggestions and to see if they can get hold of multiple copies of books etc.
I'm trying to think of how I can make it work for kids!


----------



## willa

Feeling rather nervous about this part 2 of this interview tomorrow. I have to get to the nursery school at 10am. I’ve prepared either a potato printing art activity, or I have a fun book to read the group of 2 year olds. Only for 10 mins as that’s all they can concentrate for ! 

It’s the thought of being observed by the Headteacher which is making me nervous !!!!

When I feel under pressure i flop big time


----------



## Lurcherlad

willa said:


> Feeling rather nervous about this part 2 of this interview tomorrow. I have to get to the nursery school at 10am. I've prepared either a potato printing art activity, or I have a fun book to read the group of 2 year olds. Only for 10 mins as that's all they can concentrate for !
> 
> It's the thought of being observed by the Headteacher which is making me nervous !!!!
> 
> When I feel under pressure i flop big time


Just concentrate on the kids and try to enjoy it.

Apparently, imagining the interviewer naked helps! 

Good luck!


----------



## rona

willa said:


> Feeling rather nervous about this part 2 of this interview tomorrow. I have to get to the nursery school at 10am. I've prepared either a potato printing art activity, or I have a fun book to read the group of 2 year olds. Only for 10 mins as that's all they can concentrate for !
> 
> It's the thought of being observed by the Headteacher which is making me nervous !!!!
> 
> When I feel under pressure i flop big time


Hope all goes well today. I'm sure you've got this


----------



## willa

rona said:


> Hope all goes well today. I'm sure you've got this


I'm
I'm not so sure ! They sent me a email lastnight now saying I need to bring in a book to read the children And no art activity. I have a book from my 2 year old niece. Now panicking it's too long for them to concentrate for . They are her age but it's quite a long book

And I also have to do a peer observation on another teacher. Having not done those since Dec 2020 I've forgotten how to do them !!

Not holding out much hope for today


----------



## Happy Paws2

Hope everything went well for you today,


----------



## Lurcherlad

For info:


----------



## willa

Happy Paws2 said:


> Hope everything went well for you today,


Yes thanks, it was lovely ! Such a lovely tiny nursery school.
As as soon as I walked in & saw the children the nerves disappeared.

they will be in touch soon. I have no idea what the outcome will be . Will be gutted if I don't get the job


----------



## Happy Paws2

willa said:


> Yes thanks, it was lovely ! Such a lovely tiny nursery school.
> As as soon as I walked in & saw the children the nerves disappeared.
> 
> they will be in touch soon. I have no idea what the outcome will be . Will be gutted if I don't get the job


Finger crossed.


----------



## Dave S

Honestly, I will never understand women as long as I live. My wife keeps saying we are not getting another dog, which I don't disagree with at present as we have 2 bitches, one is very dominant.
But I went to do a training session last night and came across a man with a Banana yellow albino Python on his arm.








My friend took a pic of me with it and I sent it to my wife but the reply came back quicker than the speed of light .."DONT bring it home NO"

It really is rubbish at "Sit" but great at "Stay"!


----------



## Beth78

Dave S said:


> Honestly, I will never understand women as long as I live. My wife keeps saying we are not getting another dog, which I don't disagree with at present as we have 2 bitches, one is very dominant.
> But I went to do a training session last night and came across a man with a Banana yellow albino Python on his arm.
> View attachment 494239
> 
> My friend took a pic of me with it and I sent it to my wife but the reply came back quicker than the speed of light .."DONT bring it home NO"
> 
> It really is rubbish at "Sit" but great at "Stay"!


A beautiful beast.


----------



## Beth78

Whisp has the right idea today.


----------



## Mojo83

Dave S said:


> Honestly, I will never understand women as long as I live. My wife keeps saying we are not getting another dog, which I don't disagree with at present as we have 2 bitches, one is very dominant.
> But I went to do a training session last night and came across a man with a Banana yellow albino Python on his arm.
> View attachment 494239
> 
> My friend took a pic of me with it and I sent it to my wife but the reply came back quicker than the speed of light .."DONT bring it home NO"
> 
> It really is rubbish at "Sit" but great at "Stay"!


I saw a woman going down the road on a mobility scooter yesterday, with a large snake round her neck - I had to do a double take! It was beautiful but dont know anything about snakes really.


----------



## willa

My sister is getting married on Saturday. We had the wedding rehearsal tonight in the church. Was very emotional !


----------



## SbanR

Rescued this little beauty this morning. Is it a moth?


----------



## Siskin

SbanR said:


> Rescued this little beauty this morning. Is it a moth?
> View attachment 494571


It's a scarlet tiger moth, which is day flying. Lovely to see one, lucky you


----------



## SbanR

Siskin said:


> It's a scarlet tiger moth, which is day flying. Lovely to see one, lucky you


Is it quite rare then? My friend said there were loads in her daughter's garden last year


----------



## Siskin

SbanR said:


> Is it quite rare then? My friend said there were loads in her daughter's garden last year


They aren't rare, but their distribution is patchy. We used to see them here, but not now.


----------



## rona

SbanR said:


> Is it quite rare then? My friend said there were loads in her daughter's garden last year


It's certainly not something you see every day, and your friend must have had a hatching in her garden to see several together


----------



## rona

Sometimes, only beans on toast will do


----------



## SbanR

rona said:


> Sometimes, only beans on toast will do


There was a snippet on the news this morning about a Welsh farmer. He has baked beans every evening


----------



## rona

SbanR said:


> There was a snippet on the news this morning about a Welsh farmer. He has baked beans every evening


Oh I couldn't do that, more than one meal with beans in a week and everyone around me suffers


----------



## SbanR

rona said:


> Oh I couldn't do that, more than one meal with beans in a week and everyone around me suffers


:Hilarious


----------



## Beth78

I went to a family gathering last night and had a go at this tricky toy >

https://youtube.com/shorts/AQIgQlt_ajs?feature=share

It's super tricky and I didn't manage to do it all.


----------



## Lurcherlad

Beth78 said:


> I went to a family gathering last night and had a go at this tricky toy >
> 
> https://youtube.com/shorts/AQIgQlt_ajs?feature=share
> 
> It's super tricky and I didn't manage to do it all.


Ooh, that would drive me nuts .. much like the Rubik's cube … not my thing 

Probably end up throwing it at a wall


----------



## rona

Beth78 said:


> I went to a family gathering last night and had a go at this tricky toy >
> 
> https://youtube.com/shorts/AQIgQlt_ajs?feature=share
> 
> It's super tricky and I didn't manage to do it all.


Oh no-no-no-no-no


----------



## HarlequinCat

Beth78 said:


> I went to a family gathering last night and had a go at this tricky toy >
> 
> https://youtube.com/shorts/AQIgQlt_ajs?feature=share
> 
> It's super tricky and I didn't manage to do it all.


That's not a toy! That's some sort of infuriating torture device . I'd find that so aggravating, but I'd have to keep trying so it wouldn't get the better of me :Facepalm


----------



## willa

The interview saga continues. I’ve been asked back to the nursery thismorning
So harsh I still may not get the job after a video call interview & 2 visits to the nursery 

I guess it’s a good thing though, they wouldn’t go to the effort of getting me back in unless they liked me I suppose

it’s dragging on. I just need to know either way !!!


----------



## Lurcherlad

willa said:


> The interview saga continues. I’ve been asked back to the nursery thismorning
> So harsh I still may not get the job after a video call interview & 2 visits to the nursery
> 
> I guess it’s a good thing though, they wouldn’t go to the effort of getting me back in unless they liked me I suppose
> 
> it’s dragging on. I just need to know either way !!!


How long are you expected to be there?


----------



## willa

Lurcherlad said:


> How long are you expected to be there?


I have no idea !! They haven’t told me.
All I know is it’s to meet someone who wasn’t there last week


----------



## Lurcherlad

willa said:


> I have no idea !! They haven’t told me.
> All I know is it’s to meet someone who wasn’t there last week


Fingers crossed it’s the final visit and this person gives the go ahead to sign you up 🤞


----------



## willa

Lurcherlad said:


> Fingers crossed it’s the final visit and this person gives the go ahead to sign you up 🤞


They haven’t asked for details of people to contact for references.
Surely they’d have done that by now if they were keen ..


----------



## Lurcherlad

willa said:


> They haven’t asked for details of people to contact for references.
> Surely they’d have done that by now if they were keen ..


Hope they aren’t just using you to meet staff ratios? 

Maybe, politely push them for an indication of when you will be told whether you have got the job?


----------



## Lurcherlad

Who’s idea was it to book Diana Ross for Glastonbury?

Just heard her “sing” …. verdict…. She can’t anymore.

Retire gracefully love 🙄


----------



## kimthecat

willa said:


> The interview saga continues. I’ve been asked back to the nursery thismorning
> So harsh I still may not get the job after a video call interview & 2 visits to the nursery
> 
> I guess it’s a good thing though, they wouldn’t go to the effort of getting me back in unless they liked me I suppose
> 
> it’s dragging on. I just need to know either way !!!


Sorry to hear this ! Hope its resolved soon.


----------



## Siskin

Lurcherlad said:


> Who’s idea was it to book Diana Ross for Glastonbury?
> 
> Just heard her “sing” …. verdict…. She can’t anymore.
> 
> Retire gracefully love 🙄


She’s wasn’t exactly tuneful at the jubilee concert either


----------



## Linda Weasel

I didn’t see this. I was never a fan of her music after The Supremes.

I watched Sir Paul’s set, though. Yes, his voice has changed a bit but I was just so impressed that an 80 year old has that much stamina.

It gave me hope that I’ll still be ok at that age…


----------



## Lurcherlad

I was never a fan of Macca or Wings tbh


----------



## Kaily

Lurcherlad said:


> Who’s idea was it to book Diana Ross for Glastonbury?
> 
> Just heard her “sing” …. verdict…. She can’t anymore.
> 
> Retire gracefully love 🙄


I agree she was very out of tune. I thought it was just me...

That said the crowd seemed to love her.


----------



## Happy Paws2

Did anyone stop up and watch Paul MaCartney Saturday night 2 hrs and 50 mins. and 36 songs not bad for an 80 year old.


----------



## Jaf

I watched Pet Shop Boys at Glastonbury, on tv. Brilliant. 

I also enjoyed some of the comments such as "Neil is wearing Diana's tuning fork" and "Chris is working from home" (technical problem so he was behind a screen).


----------



## Kaily

Happy Paws2 said:


> Did anyone stop up and watch Paul MaCartney Saturday night 2 hrs and 50 mins. and 36 songs not bad for an 80 year old.


I didn't watch it but did try to find it on Iplayer yesterday without success.


----------



## margy

I was amused when they appeared to wheel Diana Ross onto the stage at the jubilee. She sang ok on that occasion. I didnt see Glastonbury or sir Paul. I like the Beetles and the Rolling stones but they are old... why can't they accept they can't sing anymore. Same With Elton John. I loved him as a teenager and Rod Stewart. Give up you can't reach those notes anymore. Not as if they need the money Robert Plant refused to go on tour with Led Zepplin because he knew his voice had changed. Good on him.


----------



## kimthecat

Ive noticed Molly Smith hasnt posted in a while since May  Does anyone know how she is ?


----------



## Lurcherlad

kimthecat said:


> Ive noticed Molly Smith hasnt posted in a while since May  Does anyone know how she is ?


I think she was taking a step back from the forum


----------



## kimthecat

Lurcherlad said:


> I think she was taking a step back from the forum


Thx . Oh I hope she comes back, I dont have her email addy.


----------



## Lurcherlad

View from our window this morning …. staying a couple of nights in Ely for our 34th wedding anniversary 🥰


----------



## 1529122

@willa My younger sister ( I have 2 , my eldest has the golden my younger one still lives with mom) is in a similar boat , she has got her first ever interview on Tuesday at a pre-school for a early years practitioner position she's hoping she gets it but she's nervous and is reading up on the EYFS to keep up to date as she's been out of childcare for 7yrs but has missed working with children and wants to get back to were she feels she belongs.

She's downloaded lots of examples of questions she may be asked and is preparing her awnser's but she stuck on how to awnser what is your biggest weak ess as she's never had a job before always been in education she doesn't know what her weakness is working and not sure how to awnser this if she's asked it , any advice?


----------



## Lurcherlad

RagamuffinTheo said:


> @willa My younger sister ( I have 2 , my eldest has the golden my younger one still lives with mom) is in a similar boat , she has got her first ever interview on Tuesday at a pre-school for a early years practitioner position she's hoping she gets it but she's nervous and is reading up on the EYFS to keep up to date as she's been out of childcare for 7yrs but has missed working with children and wants to get back to were she feels she belongs.
> 
> She's downloaded lots of examples of questions she may be asked and is preparing her awnser's but she stuck on how to awnser what is your biggest weak ess as she's never had a job before always been in education she doesn't know what her weakness is working and not sure how to awnser this if she's asked it , any advice?


Google “interview answers for what is your biggest weakness” … options given with explanations etc.


----------



## 1529122

Lurcherlad said:


> Google “interview answers for what is your biggest weakness” … options given with explanations etc.


Thank you , I told her to use leadership as an example as she isnt a great leader so I said for example I've not got great leadership skill but I have good communication and organization skills and always get a task done on time and I'm a quick learner.


----------



## GingerNinja

RagamuffinTheo said:


> @willa My younger sister ( I have 2 , my eldest has the golden my younger one still lives with mom) is in a similar boat , she has got her first ever interview on Tuesday at a pre-school for a early years practitioner position she's hoping she gets it but she's nervous and is reading up on the EYFS to keep up to date as she's been out of childcare for 7yrs but has missed working with children and wants to get back to were she feels she belongs.
> 
> She's downloaded lots of examples of questions she may be asked and is preparing her awnser's but she stuck on how to awnser what is your biggest weak ess as she's never had a job before always been in education she doesn't know what her weakness is working and not sure how to awnser this if she's asked it , any advice?


It doesn't have to be work related.
Whatever it is, she should add how she overcomes this "weakness", a very simple example is "My biggest weakness is spelling, so I make sure that I spell check everything before submitting/sending it" 

i once answered in an interview that my greatest achievement was managing my time being a single mum, giving examples. I got the job.


----------



## huckybuck

Pick something that could also be seen as a strength - such as tendency to be super tidy which can drive other people nuts clearing up after them..

Or if you take up a hobby or interest you want to be the best at it so will always go to the extremes in terms of research, practice etc..


----------



## Oof

If one was to discover a single mouse in the garage, what is the likelihood that there is more lurking about 😅??

Update: strong chance there's more as I have just discovered


----------



## catz4m8z

Just had a guy knock on the door and say he was managing next doors property and the key snapped in the lock, could he come through and go round the back....I said no as Im on my own and so not comfortable letting a stranger into the house.
I feel kinda guilty but I mean thats reasonable though isnt it? Its not like he had any ID or uniform or anything.


----------



## GingerNinja

catz4m8z said:


> Just had a guy knock on the door and say he was managing next doors property and the key snapped in the lock, could he come through and go round the back....I said no as Im on my own and so not comfortable letting a stranger into the house.
> I feel kinda guilty but I mean thats reasonable though isnt it? Its not like he had any ID or uniform or anything.


Absolutely! He could be anyone


----------



## huckybuck

Sounds like a burglar!!! 
Have you got your neighbours number to ring them?


----------



## huckybuck

Oof said:


> If one was to discover a single mouse in the garage, what is the likelihood that there is more lurking about 😅??
> 
> Update: strong chance there's more as I have just discovered


Getting a cat isn’t the answer either lol! We had a mouse living in our utility room behind the washing machine. It used to steal the cats food and was stock piling it!


----------



## 1529122

My sister got the job she starts on Monday , she's really excited


----------



## catz4m8z

RagamuffinTheo said:


> My sister got the job she starts on Monday , she's really excited


Congrats to your sister!


Just bought some Pride laces to go in my boring grey trainers....they are now significantly less boring looking!


----------



## Beth78

I've just decorated a mini terrarium I bought from the charity shop with a few cacti I've grown from seed.


----------



## rona

So............yesterday I had to have a wee in the woods. This morning I wake up and my nether regions have a little sore patch. Feel and it seemed like a tick 

Car was due MOT today, so didn't want to make it any more sore than it already was and didn't want to tell OH until the last minute that he may have to remove a tick from "down there" .

Anyway, got back from dropping the car off, had a shower, found a mirror (Oh horrors) and it was ...................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................a spot 

OH had a lucky escape and he didn't even know it 😅


----------



## huckybuck

rona said:


> So............yesterday I had to have a wee in the woods. This morning I wake up and my nether regions have a little sore patch. Feel and it seemed like a tick
> 
> Car was due MOT today, so didn't want to make it any more sore than it already was and didn't want to tell OH until the last minute that he may have to remove a tick from "down there" .
> 
> Anyway, got back from dropping the car off, had a shower, found a mirror (Oh horrors) and it was ...................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................a spot
> 
> OH had a lucky escape and he didn't even know it 😅


I really shouldn’t have been but I was laughing (with utter horror) when I thought it was a tick !!! Let alone now it’s a spot 🤣


----------



## margy

rona said:


> So............yesterday I had to have a wee in the woods. This morning I wake up and my nether regions have a little sore patch. Feel and it seemed like a tick
> 
> Car was due MOT today, so didn't want to make it any more sore than it already was and didn't want to tell OH until the last minute that he may have to remove a tick from "down there" .
> 
> Anyway, got back from dropping the car off, had a shower, found a mirror (Oh horrors) and it was ...................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................a spot
> 
> OH had a lucky escape and he didn't even know it 😅


I once had to bare my bum in the woods while walking Suzie and Belle. I was desperate for a wee, undignified but a necessity.


----------



## huckybuck

I once had to go to the loo in the woods (walking during Covid) I managed to forget my phone was in my back pocket - well it was in my back pocket but fell out. 

I had to go back to where I’d been to find it and there it was in a puddle! Worse than that there were people looking at it. I was so embarrassed!!!


----------



## Lurcherlad

Having scrubbed the kitchen from top to bottom Monday (hot work) the plan is to repaint the ceiling and walls today (more hot work).

I’ve taken the easy route and just redoing everything white again …..

Hopefully, I’ll sweat off a few ounces at least! 🙂

Starting early though to hopefully, avoid the worst of the heat.


----------



## Kaily

Lurcherlad said:


> Having scrubbed the kitchen from top to bottom Monday (hot work) the plan is to repaint the ceiling and walls today (more hot work).
> 
> I’ve taken the easy route and just redoing everything white again …..
> 
> Hopefully, I’ll sweat off a few ounces at least! 🙂
> 
> Starting early though to hopefully, avoid the worst of the heat.


White is great, no cutting in!


----------



## SbanR

No sign of this Super Moon they were talking about earlier


----------



## TriTri

SbanR said:


> No sign of this Super Moon they were talking about earlier


What Super Moon? I was in the garden with Max half and hour ago, thinking the moon was looking extra “pretty” and took a picci… but it doesn’t do it justice, sos.


----------



## SbanR

TriTri said:


> View attachment 574560
> 
> 
> What Super Moon? I was in the garden with Max half and hour ago, thinking the moon was looking extra “pretty” and took a picci… but it doesn’t do it justice, sos.


There was absolutely no sign of any moon at all last night. Can't even blame cloud cover as it was a relatively clear night, with a few wisps of cloud.


----------



## huckybuck

I couldn’t see it either. Most disappointing as it was the “Buck” moon.


----------



## Jaf

I saw the moon. It was gloriously orange. Doesn't look orange in the piccy though.


----------



## catz4m8z

Just had police around trying to get into next doors (apparently his girlfriend is a wanted woman! 😲 ). Lucky for them the garden burst into flame on monday so they didnt have to hop a fence and could just walk through the charred gap!!LOL
Nobody home though...which we know coz he left all his windows and his back door wide open! I cant imagine going out and leaving my door wide open, and I have nothing worth stealing but Id still be too paranoid to do that!


----------



## huckybuck

catz4m8z said:


> Just had police around trying to get into next doors (apparently his girlfriend is a wanted woman! 😲 ). Lucky for them the garden burst into flame on monday so they didnt have to hop a fence and could just walk through the charred gap!!LOL
> Nobody home though...which we know coz he left all his windows and his back door wide open! I cant imagine going out and leaving my door wide open, and I have nothing worth stealing but Id still be too paranoid to do that!


Maybe he’s done a runner!
It’s all happening round yours! Exciting!


----------



## willa

Yesterday evening I was offered the job at the nursery school. It’s taken 5 weeks & 4 rounds of interviews but I’ve got the job !!! I am so so happy


----------



## Siskin

willa said:


> Yesterday evening I was offered the job at the nursery school. It’s taken 5 weeks & 4 rounds of interviews but I’ve got the job !!! I am so so happy


Well done. Who’s a clever girl then😊


----------



## Lurcherlad

Brilliant news @willa … well done!

Hope you settle in quickly and enjoy working there.


----------



## rona

willa said:


> Yesterday evening I was offered the job at the nursery school. It’s taken 5 weeks & 4 rounds of interviews but I’ve got the job !!! I am so so happy


Congratulations


----------



## rona

Just heard a child screaming outside, so went to have a look. Mother a few yards away from young girl saying no to her. Young girl goes towards mother and hits her, slightly older brother comes back and hits young girl. Mother doesn't react at all to this violence.
How can children be allowed to get away with hitting people?


----------



## Mrs Funkin

I have a question for our friends over the seas in the States. Is a chimney cake mould the same as a Bundt cake pan? Mr Google isn't being overly clear - I think it's a similar thing but just wondering if maybe @O2.0 or anyone else knows? TIA


----------



## SbanR

I haven't seen @lullabydream around for a while.
Is anyone in contact with her? Is she ok??


----------



## margy

Just gone into the garden to see if our hedgehog has been and heard it eating the food I've put out. They are really noisy eaters. I didn't linger in case I disturbed it. I have to go away for 4 days and was worried as this hedgehog comes every night and with the heatwave I didn't want to not put food or water out. My daughter has volunteered to come and leave the food out bless her.


----------



## margy

SbanR said:


> I haven't seen @lullabydream around for a while.
> Is anyone in contact with her? Is she ok??


I was thinking this too.


----------



## Lurcherlad

margy said:


> I was thinking this too.


Me too. Hope all’s well.

I’ve messaged her.


----------



## rona

margy said:


> Just gone into the garden to see if our hedgehog has been and heard it eating the food I've put out. They are really noisy eaters. I didn't linger in case I disturbed it. I have to go away for 4 days and was worried as this hedgehog comes every night and with the heatwave I didn't want to not put food or water out. My daughter has volunteered to come and leave the food out bless her.


Start feeding a little kibble, then when you go away, it's easier to leave food out.
Mine used to like Step Up to Naturals Small Breed Dry Adult Dog Food Chicken with Turkey 2kg | Pets At Home

Much preferred it too hedgehog food 

My sister is away for two weeks and I'm feeding the hedgehogs that she usually feeds, hers prefer Harringtons Complete Dry Puppy Food with Turkey and Rice | Pets At Home
Though we are feeding wet food too


----------



## lullabydream

SbanR said:


> I haven't seen @lullabydream around for a while.
> Is anyone in contact with her? Is she ok??





margy said:


> I was thinking this too.





Lurcherlad said:


> Me too. Hope all’s well.
> 
> I’ve messaged her.


Apologises everyone!

I have had the occasional look here, but I started a new job and getting everything done and working for the first time after a 4 year absence it's wiped me out.

I am in a better space so to speak now, and hopefully will back to posting soon.


----------



## margy

rona said:


> Start feeding a little kibble, then when you go away, it's easier to leave food out.
> Mine used to like Step Up to Naturals Small Breed Dry Adult Dog Food Chicken with Turkey 2kg | Pets At Home
> 
> Much preferred it too hedgehog food
> 
> My sister is away for two weeks and I'm feeding the hedgehogs that she usually feeds, hers prefer Harringtons Complete Dry Puppy Food with Turkey and Rice | Pets At Home
> Though we are feeding wet food too


I buy the dry hedgehog food from pets at home and I could hear the hedgehog crunching on it last night, really loudly.


----------



## Lurcherlad

lullabydream said:


> Apologises everyone!
> 
> I have had the occasional look here, but I started a new job and getting everything done and working for the first time after a 4 year absence it's wiped me out.
> 
> I am in a better space so to speak now, and hopefully will back to posting soon.


Good to hear things are going well 🙂


----------



## Lurcherlad

margy said:


> I buy the dry hedgehog food from pets at home and I could hear the hedgehog crunching on it last night, really loudly.


I’ve been putting some soaked chicken based, wheat free small kibble out shortly before the vixen comes in the evening.

There are access gaps at the bottom of my fences, so hedgehogs can get in too. I think I’ve seen their poo on the grass occasionally.

I hope the fox and hedgehogs get the bulk of it and I’m not just feeding the rats! 😁


----------



## Cleo38

Wrong thread posted in!!!


----------



## Siskin

My word, the alleged remarks from the surgeons are absolutely disgusting as well as misogynistic, I could hardly believe what I was reading, women surgeons as well. How dare they!


----------



## Kaily

I bought myself some flowers from Asda yesterday. £1.75, a bargain I think .


----------



## margy

My daughter was feeding our visiting hedgehog but we don't often see it because it doesn't come until after 11, so she set up a camera to see it, look closer and you can see another little visitor


----------



## Jaf

Anyone remember sweets shaped like cigarettes? With a little red bit on the end?

A smoker I know is trying to give up, I joked she should replace them with the sweets. Don't suppose they're allowed to make them anymore.


----------



## huckybuck

Jaf said:


> Anyone remember sweets shaped like cigarettes? With a little red bit on the end?
> 
> A smoker I know is trying to give up, I joked she should replace them with the sweets. Don't suppose they're allowed to make them anymore.


I used to love them!!! My Grandad used to buy them for me. Along with sweet tobacco!!! I remember when they stopped making them I think it was late 80s.


----------



## margy

So after travelling down from Northumberland to Hampshire to see my terminaly ill brother, he gets tested before going into a hospice and is positive for covid. Now we can't see him. Just not fair and only hope he can fight this. Covid hasn't gone away so we must be vigilant. It is still affecting lives.


----------



## huckybuck

margy said:


> So after travelling down from Northumberland to Hampshire to see my terminaly ill brother, he gets tested before going into a hospice and is positive for covid. Now we can't see him. Just not fair and only hope he can fight this. Covid hasn't gone away so we must be vigilant. It is still affecting lives.


I am so sorry to hear this and I hope he can fight it and that you are able to see him soon.


----------



## Kaily

margy said:


> So after travelling down from Northumberland to Hampshire to see my terminaly ill brother, he gets tested before going into a hospice and is positive for covid. Now we can't see him. Just not fair and only hope he can fight this. Covid hasn't gone away so we must be vigilant. It is still affecting lives.


Sorry to read this, what a horrible situation. I hope you do get to see him. Sending kind thoughts.


----------



## catz4m8z

Really sorry for you @margy , I hope you get to see him soon.

Just had an email from my insurance company about my fence and TBH Im not sure I can be bothered following through. They want to know so much crap (name/details of neighbours, name/ref numbers of fire crew, quotes, dates, times, etc). They arent even going to send someone round to give me a quote...aparently I have to do all that myself.
As somebody with social anxiety none of it is anything Im comfortable doing.


----------



## SbanR

catz4m8z said:


> Really sorry for you @margy , I hope you get to see him soon.
> 
> Just had an email from my insurance company about my fence and TBH Im not sure I can be bothered following through. They want to know so much crap (name/details of neighbours, name/ref numbers of fire crew, quotes, dates, times, etc). They arent even going to send someone round to give me a quote...aparently I have to do all that myself.
> As somebody with social anxiety none of it is anything Im comfortable doing.


Sounds like a nasty trick they pull to put people off claiming


----------



## Beth78

Today at the charity shop they have started an optional donation of 25p when customers pay by card, alot of people are annoyed by it. One lady said she found it insulting.
I will give Age uk some feedback via email at the end of my shift.


----------



## Happy Paws2

Although they say optional it does make you feel as if you have to pay and a lot of people may not be able or want to pay 25p for using their card.

On a personal note I would willingly pay the 25p to them, it's worth while charity.


----------



## Lurcherlad

Beth78 said:


> Today at the charity shop they have started an optional donation of 25p when customers pay by card, alot of people are annoyed by it. One lady said she found it insulting.
> I will give Age uk some feedback via email at the end of my shift.


Is this Giftaid? It doesn’t cost the tax paying customer extra …. Just allows the charity to claim the tax back, I believe.


----------



## huckybuck

I quite like the option to round up to the nearest pound in Tesco to go to Ukraine charity. I’d be ok seeing it in more shops if I genuinely knew it was going to charity.


----------



## Beth78

Lurcherlad said:


> Is this Giftaid? It doesn’t cost the tax paying customer extra …. Just allows the charity to claim the tax back, I believe.


No not giftaid. On the card machine before you can scan your card you have to select either yes or no to a 25p donation.


----------



## Lurcherlad

Beth78 said:


> No not giftaid. On the card machine before you can scan your card you have to select either yes or no to a 25p donation.


Oh right. It’s still a choice though, so I wouldn’t be upset by it personally and would just press No if I didn’t want to.

If serving, I’d just point out to customers to select No if they don’t want to as I handed them the machine.


----------



## Beth78

Lurcherlad said:


> Oh right. It’s still a choice though, so I wouldn’t be upset by it personally and would just press No if I didn’t want to.
> 
> If serving, I’d just point out to customers to select No if they don’t want to as I handed them the machine.


It wouldn't bother me either and some customers did press yes so it will add up I guess.


----------



## Kaily

I don't agree with it. If people want to give to charity they will do. Putting them on the spot like that is unfair and some will press yes as feel embarrassed to press no.


----------



## Beth78

I've emailed Age uk about customers' comments from yesterday so it will be interesting to see if I get a reply.


----------



## Beth78

Speaking of charity shops... I have seen a onsie I really like. I've never owned one but always think about owning one whenever the weather gets cold. Very tempted 😬


----------



## SbanR

Beth78 said:


> Speaking of charity shops... I have seen a onsie I really like. I've never owned one but always think about owning one whenever the weather gets cold. Very tempted 😬


The problem starts when you have to go to the loo. It could get pretty nippy when you strip off in the winter🥶


----------



## SbanR

They were surprisingly big and juicy😋


----------



## Beth78

SbanR said:


> View attachment 575141
> 
> 
> They were surprisingly big and juicy😋


We've had some wonderful ones, the hens have been enjoying them too.


----------



## catz4m8z

SbanR said:


> The problem starts when you have to go to the loo. It could get pretty nippy when you strip off in the winter🥶


This is where the genius of the twosie comes in!



Ive just been out in the garden and found an old rice pudding tin filled with human s**t just sitting at the end of my garden!
What the ever living ****!!!🤬


----------



## rona

Guess where I went today?  
Recently Updated3 by jenny clifford, on Flickr


----------



## Happy Paws2

I've finally done it, OH has been saying for months get a rising chair it will be much better for you. Well it arrived this morning, I should have done it before it's so much easier to get up.


----------



## DanWalkersmum

rona said:


> Guess where I went today?
> Recently Updated3 by jenny clifford, on Flickr


No idea, but it looks idyllic


----------



## Lurcherlad

Happy Paws2 said:


> I've finally done it, OH has been saying for months get a rising chair it will be much better for you. Well it arrived this morning, I should have done it before it's so much easier to get up.


Hopefully, you will make use of all the functions and enjoy an easier life 🙂

Unlike my MIL who won’t put it where it can recline easily at the touch of a button when she feels weary …. She would rather put it just enough inches from that ideal spot to mean she has to get up, struggle to pull it forward so she can then sit and press the button to recline 🙄

Then push it back when she wants to sit upright again 🙄

Talk about “cut your nose off to spite your face” 😑


----------



## Happy Paws2

Lurcherlad said:


> Hopefully, you will make use of all the functions and enjoy an easier life 🙂


It's brilliant so easy to get up now and sit down now, this afternoon reclined it and the foot rest up and had a lovely nap.


----------



## Jaf

I finally got my pool liner fitted and full of water. It's been 2 weeks, I hope the swallows come back, poor things.


----------



## kimthecat

😢 Had some shocking and very sad news news this afternoon. My friend's grandson was killed in a car crash. he was 18. Life is cruel .


----------



## Boxer123

kimthecat said:


> 😢 Had some shocking and very sad news news this afternoon. My friend's grandson was killed in a car crash. he was 18. Life is cruel .


Sorry to hear that what a shock for them


----------



## Kaily

kimthecat said:


> 😢 Had some shocking and very sad news news this afternoon. My friend's grandson was killed in a car crash. he was 18. Life is cruel .


How tragic. Yes life can be very cruel. So sorry for family and friends.


----------



## Lurcherlad

What dreadful news @kimthecat ☹


----------



## rona

kimthecat said:


> 😢 Had some shocking and very sad news news this afternoon. My friend's grandson was killed in a car crash. he was 18. Life is cruel .


That poor family

Bad enough when someone is old, must be almost unbearable when you lose someone that young.


----------



## kimthecat

rona said:


> That poor family
> 
> Bad enough when someone is old, must be almost unbearable when you lose someone that young.


and so suddenly too. Been looking at his Facebook page, so full of life , not just his family but his girlfriend too. 
They're a close family and will support each other . I hope time eases their pain.


----------



## margy

kimthecat said:


> 😢 Had some shocking and very sad news news this afternoon. My friend's grandson was killed in a car crash. he was 18. Life is cruel .


Life is very cruel when a young life is snatched away. His poor family.


----------



## rona

Urgh, bad back.
Have been sleeping downstairs with the dog for a few nights on an air bed, not good and a few more nights to go yet!


----------



## huckybuck

kimthecat said:


> 😢 Had some shocking and very sad news news this afternoon. My friend's grandson was killed in a car crash. he was 18. Life is cruel .


I am so very sorry to hear this Kim. That’s just awful.


----------



## Magyarmum

So sorry to hear the news.


----------



## SbanR

Watching Terminator 2: Judgement Day.
It's going to be a late night!!!


----------



## Kaily

Beautiful thistles on my early walk today.


----------



## Siskin

Just been sent this


----------



## rona

I expect some of you have already seen this poem, but it's new to me
I wish I'd written it.............................

*Dust If You Must*
*by Rose Milligan*


Dust if you must, but wouldn't it be better
To paint a picture, or write a letter,
Bake a cake, or plant a seed;
Ponder the difference between want and need?

Dust if you must, but there's not much time,
With rivers to swim, and mountains to climb;
Music to hear, and books to read;
Friends to cherish, and life to lead.

Dust if you must, but the world's out there
With the sun in your eyes, and the wind in your hair;
A flutter of snow, a shower of rain,
This day will not come around again.

Dust if you must, but bear in mind,
Old age will come and it's not kind.
And when you go (and go you must)
You, yourself, will make more dust.


----------



## MollySmith

I have been learning about Henry. He's a pipe organ at London Bridge station. Honestly sometimes I despair of this country and then I remember how eccentric people are and passionate about history. 

This is brilliant, has anyone been and have you played Henry?






PIPE UP FOR PIPE ORGANS | Heritage charity fighting to save the King of Instruments


Pipe Up for Pipe Organs is a charity committed to celebrating and preserving the nation's pipe organs




www.pipe-up.org.uk


----------



## willa

I’ve just watched a woman happily give her bank card details to a young man who was trying to hire a Santander cycle, and he didn’t have his card to pay for it.
So he asked the woman pay for him using her contactless card (£2 ) which she did . 
She then happily gave him her card details so he could “ transfer “ the £2 into her account.

The poor woman then panicked and blocked her card .

Maybe I’m too suspicious of people, but no way in hell I’d hand out my bank card details to a stranger


----------



## Lurcherlad




----------



## catz4m8z

Just been out and waved to my new security camera in the garden to check its working, looked at my phone and....OMG! I knew Id let myself go but I didnt realiese I looked _that_ bad!!


----------



## MollySmith

Since I last logged on, I've been invited to appear as part of a storytelling presentation; a webinar by an awareness group, and asked to guest on a diversity and inclusion event by a leading charity and releasing episode 45 of a podcast to 600 mailing list subscribers with a 70% open rate and 12k listeners in the field of mental health and grief. Not bad for someone rumoured on PF to be crap at communicating.


----------



## Lurcherlad

MollySmith said:


> Since I last logged on, I've been invited to appear as part of a storytelling presentation; a webinar by an awareness group, and asked to guest on a diversity and inclusion event by a leading charity and releasing episode 45 of a podcast to 600 mailing list subscribers with a 70% open rate and 12k listeners in the field of mental health and grief.


Sounds great … sure lots of people will benefit 🙂


----------



## MollySmith

Lurcherlad said:


> Sounds great … sure lots of people will benefit 🙂


Yes I hope so, (and me too when I stop being nervous, it'll do a lot of good all round )

Hope you're doing okay


----------



## catz4m8z

Just ordered a t-shirt from Amazon. It says,

Dogs make me happy
Humans make my head hurt

Never have I felt a t-shirt message more accurately describe my feelings in life!


----------



## ForestWomble

@kimthecat first of all, sorry I can't find my original post to check it was you, but were you the one who said you were interested in possibly doing a Centre of Excellence course?
If it was and you want to go ahead, please PM me and I can give you a Refer a friend code (and anyone else who would like to do one of the courses, I can give as many as I like) that way you only pay £29 for the course, I receive a £5 egift voucher.


----------



## kimthecat

ForestWomble said:


> @kimthecat first of all, sorry I can't find my original post to check it was you, but were you the one who said you were interested in possibly doing a Centre of Excellence course?
> If it was and you want to go ahead, please PM me and I can give you a Refer a friend code (and anyone else who would like to do one of the courses, I can give as many as I like) that way you only pay £29 for the course, I receive a £5 egift voucher.


I think it was me! That is very kind of you , I accept you offer. Can you PM me with it.


----------



## ForestWomble

kimthecat said:


> I think it was me! That is very kind of you , I accept you offer. Can you PM me with it.


Done  And that's no problem, you are welcome.


----------



## rona

Just had doctors appointment at my new surgery. Had loads to discuss. Could not understand a word the doctor was saying....total waste of time.
She was very nice and examined me well, but what's the use of that if I didn't know what she was saying?
If I'd said something I may have upset her, so, came away very frustrated 

Luckily she's not my doctor, just a locum


----------



## Lurcherlad

rona said:


> Just had doctors appointment at my new surgery. Had loads to discuss. Could not understand a word the doctor was saying....total waste of time.
> She was very nice and examined me well, but what's the use of that if I didn't know what she was saying?
> If I'd said something I may have upset her, so, came away very frustrated
> 
> Luckily she's not my doctor, just a locum


I assume she was will have updated your notes. Is it worth ringing and asking if the receptionist can read it out to you or print a copy?


----------



## rona

Lurcherlad said:


> I assume she was will have updated your notes. Is it worth ringing and asking if the receptionist can read it out to you or print a copy?


I got the general gist of what she was saying, but I had other issues to discuss. It just wasn't worth me trying to expand the conversation. I said I was having issues with my Polymyalgia and she came back with Fibromyalgia, that's when I gave up. I was only managing to pick up about one word in four
I can't discuss the other issues with a receptionist


----------



## margy

So apart from looking after Tilly the cockerpoo for a while, I'm also feeding my daughters cats while she's in Floridas Disney World. Today I went and her 17 year old cat didn't come to greet me as usual . I feared the worst, checked she was breathing and luckily she was. I wafted her breakfast in front of her nose and she woke. I txt my daughter who said Jades a bit deaf and mustn't have heard me come in. Then her house is like Fort knox. Cameras everywhere and her doors all double locked. It's quite a responsibility I can feel my anxiety levels rising!


----------



## rona

Made a self referral to MSK. 8 month wait they reckon  

Still there's loads worse than me, hope they get seen sooner


----------



## Kaily

Simple things in nature give pleasure on a walk


----------



## rona

Kaily said:


> Simple things in nature give pleasure on a walk
> 
> View attachment 577493


I'm seem to have lost that for the moment. I do hope I get it back


----------



## Kaily

rona said:


> I'm seem to have lost that for the moment. I do hope I get it back


I hope you do too.


----------



## SbanR

Does anyone know what this nut is?
5p coin for size comparison


----------



## Kaily

Looks like an acorn to me 🌳


----------



## SbanR

Kaily said:


> Looks like an acorn to me 🌳


Didn't realise acorns are so big?


----------



## Siskin

Definitely acorns. There are some different varieties of oak, I’ve noticed a tree near me has large acorns


----------



## DanWalkersmum

yup acorn.


----------



## huckybuck

Plant one!!!


----------



## SbanR

I've only ever seen small acorns, not humongous ones like these


----------



## Happy Paws2

Yes they are Acorns, I used to see them that size when I used to walk Dillon in the woods up the road from us.


----------



## Linda Weasel

Acorn. Not edible and poison to dogs as far as I know.


----------



## Siskin

Fine for pigs though


----------



## Siskin

Just heard from a friend who is slim, fit, eats healthily, exercises regularly, but not too much, felt a bit dizzy and phoned the doctor. He is now in hospital waiting to have a pacemaker fitted😳


----------



## SbanR

Linda Weasel said:


> Acorn. Not edible and poison to dogs as far as I know.


But the squirrels my way seem to love them?
They're providing lots of live TV for my boy 😸


----------



## Kaily

The squirrels bury them in my lawn then come back for them later leaving lots of holes


----------



## margy

I'm so angry at people who run hedgehogs over. Just seen a poor little one squashed on the road this morning . I saw a hedgehog on the road a few months ago and stopped to let it go on it's way. Surely it costs nothing to be aware of wildlife while driving.


----------



## Happy Paws2

margy said:


> I'm so angry at people who run hedgehogs over. Just seen a poor little one squashed on the road this morning . I saw a hedgehog on the road a few months ago and stopped to let it go on it's way. Surely it costs nothing to be aware of wildlife while driving.



I think many get run over when it's getting or is dark and aren't seen until it's to late.


----------



## Jaf

There's rabbits round here. I mostly avoid them but sadly I've killed 2. The first ran out in-between my front and back wheels, absolutely nothing I could have done. The second I swerved to avoid but he turned round, if I'd just kept straight it would have been OK. Horrible but sadly it will happen again.


----------



## Happy Paws2

Just found this made me laugh


----------



## rona

Pictures from my garden this morning
IMG_3765 by jenny clifford, on Flickr


IMG_3764 by jenny clifford, on Flickr

IMG_3770 by jenny clifford, on Flickr


----------



## rona

*A Smile*

Smiling is infectious,
you catch it like the flu.
When someone smiled at me today
I started smiling, too.

I passed around the corner
and someone saw my grin.
When he smiled, I realized,
I'd passed it on to him.

I thought about my smile and then
I realized its worth.
A single smile like mine could travel
right around the earth.

If you feel a smile begin
don't leave it undetected.
Let's start an epidemic quick
and get the world infected. 

Jez Alborough


----------



## Siskin

In the village near our caravan site a small piece of land came up for auction. It’s 0.6 of an acre and the suggested price was £30,000. We cast an interested eye over it, but realised very quickly that getting planning for anything would be difficult as it’s on a double bend narrow road and would be poorly sighted wherever an entrance was made. The village does get quite busy during the holiday season as it’s one of the few places there is a free car park with a very nice cafe plus a good pub and good walking, otherwise all very quiet.
The auction was today and OH just happened to meet up with a chap walking his dog who turned out to be on the parish council for the village. He said under the current rules and regs getting planning permission would be pretty much impossible, so didn’t expect it to go for too much. Turned out the selling price was £261,000😳


----------



## margy

I got a message today from Evri telling me they had tried to deliver a parcel. I did think I'd heard the door but wasn't sure. The message told me to log onto a link to arrange another date. I told them I haven't ordered anything.I txt my daughter and she told me it's probably a scam and not to reply. Luckily I didn't answer the door as might have taken the parcel in.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

There's an Evri text scam asking you to pay £1.49 for a re-delivery I think @margy - so pesky.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

We got an electric blanket this week. It's blooming lovely.


----------



## Lurcherlad

margy said:


> I got a message today from Evri telling me they had tried to deliver a parcel. I did think I'd heard the door but wasn't sure. The message told me to log onto a link to arrange another date. I told them I haven't ordered anything.I txt my daughter and she told me it's probably a scam and not to reply. Luckily I didn't answer the door as might have taken the parcel in.


I’m pretty sure the real Evri just try again another day or leave it with a neighbour.

Never click on a link.

Always best to go onto Evri’s (or other) official website direct if you are actually expecting a parcel.

Funnily enough, I got a similar text from “Evri” yesterday saying the same thing, giving an Order Number, but as I’d accepted a genuine parcel from them earlier in the day for OH, I ignored it.

Also, the text was to my mobile, not OH’s.

Tbh I assume everyone’s a scammer these days and trust nobody 😉

Just checked the Order No in the text and it wasn’t the one on the parcel either, and no other parcels expected … defo a scam me thinks.

If you pay the “fee” they have your card details …..


----------



## margy

Luckily I know I hadn't ordered anything and I have ordered a few things from Amazon but they are royal mail.


----------



## lullabydream

Mrs Funkin said:


> We got an electric blanket this week. It's blooming lovely.


Was my son's birthday yesterday. After everyone raving here about heated throws I thought I would get him one. He works from home and can be a pain with putting the heating on.
He opened it, deemed it to be the most hazardous thing in the universe and said he probably wouldn't use it...
Till he text his friend complaining who told him that they are brilliant things to have...he's changed his mind and admits he did jump the gun a bit and will give it a go!


----------



## margy

lullabydream said:


> Was my son's birthday yesterday. After everyone raving here about heated throws I thought I would get him one. He works from home and can be a pain with putting the heating on.
> He opened it, deemed it to be the most hazardous thing in the universe and said he probably wouldn't use it...
> Till he text his friend complaining who told him that they are brilliant things to have...he's changed his mind and admits he did jump the gun a bit and will give it a go!


What sort did you get him as I could do with one l.


----------



## GingerNinja

Goodness your son sounds exactly like mine @lullabydream I can tell him something which he immediately dismisses and then weeks later tells me how "so and so" told him this great thing that is so he's going to do


----------



## Boxer123

lullabydream said:


> Was my son's birthday yesterday. After everyone raving here about heated throws I thought I would get him one. He works from home and can be a pain with putting the heating on.
> He opened it, deemed it to be the most hazardous thing in the universe and said he probably wouldn't use it...
> Till he text his friend complaining who told him that they are brilliant things to have...he's changed his mind and admits he did jump the gun a bit and will give it a go!


I said the same to my mum when she got me mine ! I think I was remembering the old 80s ones that would set fire. I couldn’t live without mine now.


----------



## Emlar

When I bought an electric under blanket for our bed my OH was not impressed and was telling me that we were going to set on fire. Fast forward 2 years and he is now showing me articles of people raving about them and that its good we have one 🙄😅


----------



## huckybuck

Mrs Funkin said:


> There's an Evri text scam asking you to pay £1.49 for a re-delivery I think @margy - so pesky.





Lurcherlad said:


> I’m pretty sure the real Evri just try again another day or leave it with a neighbour.
> 
> Never click on a link.
> 
> Always best to go onto Evri’s (or other) official website direct if you are actually expecting a parcel.
> 
> Funnily enough, I got a similar text from “Evri” yesterday saying the same thing, giving an Order Number, but as I’d accepted a genuine parcel from them earlier in the day for OH, I ignored it.
> 
> Also, the text was to my mobile, not OH’s.
> 
> Tbh I assume everyone’s a scammer these days and trust nobody 😉
> 
> Just checked the Order No in the text and it wasn’t the one on the parcel either, and no other parcels expected … defo a scam me thinks.
> 
> If you pay the “fee” they have your card details …..


I fell for it!! 
They got my bank details and called me saying they were from Barclays and that my account had been hacked etc etc
Thankfully I was driving and said I’d call them back (they put the phone down). 
Phoned Barclays and realised it was a scam. Luckily nothing was taken cause I refused to give permission or passwords or anything but I could kick myself for falling for the Evri scam. It was only that I was waiting for a parcel that was indeed urgent at the time and they knew the details of it (Next).
I reckon they have actually got people in Evri giving them the info of real parcels.


----------



## lullabydream

margy said:


> What sort did you get him as I could do with one l.


I got him a silent night one. I haven't looked closely but it's got 3 heat settings and is fully washable 
There are plenty on the market which am sure are good, but like @Boxer123 I remembered the ones from the 80s so stuck with the well known brand. Am sure it doesn't really matter.


----------



## Boxer123

lullabydream said:


> I got him a silent night one. I haven't looked closely but it's got 3 heat settings and is fully washable
> There are plenty on the market which am sure are good, but like @Boxer123 I remembered the ones from the 80s so stuck with the well known brand. Am sure it doesn't really matter.


Mine is from Aldi it turns itself off after a few hours.


----------



## lullabydream

Boxer123 said:


> Mine is from Aldi it turns itself off after a few hours.


So does the silent night one!


----------



## Siskin

lullabydream said:


> So does the silent night one!


I’m going to look in to these, it would save heating most of the house of feeling chilly


----------



## margy

Went to a client today to a farm that reminded me of James Herriot.The lady told me there were strange happenings that went on there. An old lady haunting them, as we are short term and reablement we won't be there long only a few days. But would love to have met the ghost.


----------



## Boxer123

margy said:


> Went to a client today to a farm that reminded me of James Herriot.The lady told me there were strange happenings that went on there. An old lady haunting them, as we are short term and reablement we won't be there long only a few days. But would love to have met the ghost.


My last cottage was very old and this one is 200 years old. I’m very disappointed to not have had a ghost yet.


----------



## Siskin

When we were driving home on Sunday along a country lane, a pheasant literally flew up from just before the front wheels and bumped in to the top of the windscreen. We had the sun roof open at the time and thought the bird had gone into the car for a second. Can you imagine the turmoil from a scared pheasant and Isla thinking lunch had arrived.


----------



## Lurcherlad

Siskin said:


> When we were driving home on Sunday along a country lane, a pheasant literally flew up from just before the front wheels and bumped in to the top of the windscreen. We had the sun roof open at the time and thought the bird had gone into the car for a second. Can you imagine the turmoil from a scared pheasant and Isla thinking lunch had arrived.


Mum’s cat brought a young pheasant into her living room (unharmed, thankfully)!

It was like a comedy farce trying to catch it and return it to the wild 😆


----------



## huckybuck

We had a ghost in our last house which was brand new!!! 

It was built on the site of an old house and we just assumed it was from the house before.


----------



## margy

Lurcherlad said:


> Mum’s cat brought a young pheasant into her living room (unharmed, thankfully)!
> 
> It was like a comedy farce trying to catch it and return it to the wild 😆


My daughters cat brought a young rabbit into her house unharmed, Pickles is a wimpy cat so as it was a baby he felt brave!


----------



## Siskin

There has been a water leak up the road on top of hill which has sprung up from an area that was repaired last year. Two chap came along today with their digger and started work. Few minutes later a 20 foot gush of water went up! They seemed to have got it under control and we still have water. Just as well as I have a load of washing on.


----------



## margy

I joined a greyhound chat group on Facebook and posted about adopting our greyhound. Mostly good responses but a few saying everyone wants to be a rescuer. Well I didn't go into this to be a rescuer. I just wanted the right dog for us. These people are knowledgeable about greyhounds and I will get their advice but not feeling as comfortable as I do on this forum. That's Facebook for you 😕


----------



## SusieRainbow

Lurcherlad said:


> Mum’s cat brought a young pheasant into her living room (unharmed, thankfully)!
> 
> It was like a comedy farce trying to catch it and return it to the wild 😆


We heard an almighty racket from our cat-flap one night, on investigation our cat, Oscar, was trying to drag an annoyed pigeon through! Feathers everywhere!


----------



## HarlequinCat

huckybuck said:


> We had a ghost in our last house which was brand new!!!
> 
> It was built on the site of an old house and we just assumed it was from the house before.


Interesting, what sorts of things happened in the new house?


----------



## Lurcherlad

margy said:


> I joined a greyhound chat group on Facebook and posted about adopting our greyhound. Mostly good responses but a few saying everyone wants to be a rescuer. Well I didn't go into this to be a rescuer. I just wanted the right dog for us. These people are knowledgeable about greyhounds and I will get their advice but not feeling as comfortable as I do on this forum. That's Facebook for you 😕


How odd?

Is rescuing a dog a bad thing?

I used to take Jack along to Greyhound Walks events and walks … they were a really friendly bunch 🙂


----------



## margy

Lurcherlad said:


> How odd?
> 
> Is rescuing a dog a bad thing?
> 
> I used to take Jack along to Greyhound Walks events and walks … they were a really friendly bunch 🙂


I think some people just like an argument. I didnt post to be a hero. I think because I mentioned I'd been told he was kept in a garden two people who are trainers said lots of Greyhounds are kept in kennels in gardens and are well looked after which is true and since I haven't actually been to visit where he came from I'm only going off what I was told. I think I opened a can of worms. Some take umbrage about the word rescue, they are retired  
You know how long it's taken me to find the right dog and rescuing, retiring to us is a win win situation. I'm not bothered about his past more about his future. On the plus side everyone said a grey leaning on you is a great sign of a dog who trusts you and have wished us well


----------



## Kaily

Listen to the good stuff and ignore the rest. As you say some people just like an argument  .

It is a two way street you want a dog and Zak wants a home that is all that matters. Rescue, retired, rehomed whatever, who cares what label it has.


----------



## huckybuck

HarlequinCat said:


> Interesting, what sorts of things happened in the new house?


We had no inkling there was one at all and bear in mind I was/am pretty sceptical about stuff like this and Mr HB positively thinks it’s a load of rubbish lol….

We had been living there around 6/7 years and one night I woke up with a start and thought there was a burglar looking at my bedside table (I always used to put my watch and engagement ring there).

I opened my eyes a tiny bit and could see a figure leaning over the table, right next to me in bed, so I shut them again, straight away to try to pretend I was still asleep.

The next time I peeped I could see the man standing in the corner of our room by the window just looking towards us so closed them again. But I remember thinking he’s wearing all white including a white cap which seemed really weird for a burglar. That made me feel slightly calmer. 

Then all of a sudden Mr HB sat bolt upright in bed wide awake. I said what’s the matter and he said I thought there was someone in the room. I asked where and he pointed to the same corner the man I saw had been standing in. I said what was he wearing and he said white. 

I then said I saw him as well. So he jumped out of bed and ran downstairs - we’re both still thinking possible burglar at this point. The front door was locked and the chain still on. The back door was locked and so was the door to the garage. I made Mr HB check every room in the house in case the man was hiding anywhere but we couldn’t find anyone. There were no signs of a break in, no windows open (it was Autumn) and nothing had been taken.

When we compared notes we both thought it was a man in his 20s/30s. Possibly blonde hair but wearing a white cap and cream/white trousers and a cream/white jumper similar to a cricket outfit.

At that point we both started to wonder if it had been a ghost. I am just so glad Mr HB saw the same thing as he would never have believed me otherwise.

We didn’t see him again and nothing else strange happened. We do know that a large old house had been on the site - it had a huge garden/land and was sold off to developers for 20 large houses. No idea if there was a cricket pitch but we think there was a tennis court.


----------



## cheekyscrip

margy said:


> I think some people just like an argument. I didnt post to be a hero. I think because I mentioned I'd been told he was kept in a garden two people who are trainers said lots of Greyhounds are kept in kennels in gardens and are well looked after which is true and since I haven't actually been to visit where he came from I'm only going off what I was told. I think I opened a can of worms. Some take umbrage about the word rescue, they are retired
> You know how long it's taken me to find the right dog and rescuing, retiring to us is a win win situation. I'm not bothered about his past more about his future. On the plus side everyone said a grey leaning on you is a great sign of a dog who trusts you and have wished us well


I used to walk a retired greyhound. The lean was there and then the owner told me that means the dog trusts me…


----------



## DanWalkersmum

This little fella needs a haircut!


----------



## HarlequinCat

huckybuck said:


> We had no inkling there was one at all and bear in mind I was/am pretty sceptical about stuff like this and Mr HB positively thinks it’s a load of rubbish lol….
> 
> We had been living there around 6/7 years and one night I woke up with a start and thought there was a burglar looking at my bedside table (I always used to put my watch and engagement ring there).
> 
> I opened my eyes a tiny bit and could see a figure leaning over the table, right next to me in bed, so I shut them again, straight away to try to pretend I was still asleep.
> 
> The next time I peeped I could see the man standing in the corner of our room by the window just looking towards us so closed them again. But I remember thinking he’s wearing all white including a white cap which seemed really weird for a burglar. That made me feel slightly calmer.
> 
> Then all of a sudden Mr HB sat bolt upright in bed wide awake. I said what’s the matter and he said I thought there was someone in the room. I asked where and he pointed to the same corner the man I saw had been standing in. I said what was he wearing and he said white.
> 
> I then said I saw him as well. So he jumped out of bed and ran downstairs - we’re both still thinking possible burglar at this point. The front door was locked and the chain still on. The back door was locked and so was the door to the garage. I made Mr HB check every room in the house in case the man was hiding anywhere but we couldn’t find anyone. There were no signs of a break in, no windows open (it was Autumn) and nothing had been taken.
> 
> When we compared notes we both thought it was a man in his 20s/30s. Possibly blonde hair but wearing a white cap and cream/white trousers and a cream/white jumper similar to a cricket outfit.
> 
> At that point we both started to wonder if it had been a ghost. I am just so glad Mr HB saw the same thing as he would never have believed me otherwise.
> 
> We didn’t see him again and nothing else strange happened. We do know that a large old house had been on the site - it had a huge garden/land and was sold off to developers for 20 large houses. No idea if there was a cricket pitch but we think there was a tennis court.


Blimey, thats not something you want to wake you up! Im a bit skeptical about that sort of thing, but still find these thing fascinating. But a hard one to explain if you could both describe the same outfit and no way for him to get in or out. Did he disappear as you were both talking?
Clothing sounds similar to what they used to wear for tennis too...


----------



## huckybuck

I’m still really sceptical but there’s just no explanation for us both seeing the same thing. I wish we’d had more episodes or sightings but there was nothing. 

He seemed to disappear in an instant when Mr HB sat up in bed.

The odd thing is I was so nervous when I thought it was a burglar but when I thought of the possibility of a ghost I felt much calmer about it. 

I did stay in a supposedly haunted plantation house in Jamaica once. As crew we usually stayed in the modern buildings but I’d got Mum with me on the trip and was offered a room in the main house. They warned us it was haunted!

During the night there were so many loud banging noises (possibly from the plumbing) squeaky floorboards (staff wandering around?) and a wardrobe door that kept opening on its own even after we got up to close it! Neither of us saw anything but didn’t sleep a wink all night! We moved into the modern building the next day lol!!!


----------



## ewelsh

Ghosts seem to follow me wherever I live, but we do tend to live in old houses. It doesn’t bother me at all, its the living you should worry about. My husband absolutely hates it, he used to be adamant that there was no such thing as ghosts… well now he does ha!


----------



## SbanR

ewelsh said:


> Ghosts seem to follow me wherever I live, but we do tend to live in old houses. It doesn’t bother me at all, its the living you should worry about. My husband absolutely hates it, he used to be adamant that there was no such thing as ghosts… well now he does ha!


Have you been following the BBC series "Ghosts"?
If you haven't, do watch it. It's hilarious 😄


----------



## catz4m8z

ewelsh said:


> he used to be adamant that there was no such thing as ghosts… well now he does ha!


I just cant get my head around the idea of ghosts, I think Im too pedantic TBH! If they were real surely we would have actual evidence by now?
Although I am a big believer in things being creepy! Ive spent nearly 25 yrs working in an old victorian hospital (mostly on nightshifts) and have heard plenty of ghost stories from there but Ive never seen a single thing! Although there are areas of the hospital that give me the screaming abdabs, esp at 3am. 
I find pets can be terrible for this....they wait til you are watching a scary movie then leap up and stare at the wall or door for absolutely no good reason whatsoever! IME pets can be ***holes.


----------



## kimthecat

margy said:


> I joined a greyhound chat group on Facebook and posted about adopting our greyhound. Mostly good responses but a few saying everyone wants to be a rescuer. Well I didn't go into this to be a rescuer. I just wanted the right dog for us. These people are knowledgeable about greyhounds and I will get their advice but not feeling as comfortable as I do on this forum. That's Facebook for you 😕


Im glad everyone wants to be a rescuer! I don't know how many dogs and cats are put to sleep each each in this country but I reckon it must be thousands. I had to put animals to sleep, puppies and kittens and it broke my heart . That's why I'm a rescuer.


----------



## willa

Just got back to my flat after long day, to find the front is totally covered by scaffolding .
I’m renting the flat & the owner didn’t bother to tell me. Wtffffff


----------



## Siskin

Watched a video where a spaniel was rounding up and driving sheep and doing a really good job. Takes direction from the farmer and covers a huge amount of ground at almost the speed of light😂


----------



## SbanR

Siskin said:


> Watched a video where a spaniel was rounding up and driving sheep and doing a really good job. Takes direction from the farmer and covers a huge amount of ground at almost the speed of light😂


A recent clip? They could enter One Man and His Dog 😸


----------



## catz4m8z

Just cut my hair.....it was either an awesome idea or a terrible one.

I havent decided yet!LOL 😁


----------



## Lurcherlad

FYI. From BBC news website:


----------



## Kaily

Came across this pretty racing pigeon on my walk today. Very tame, I hope he found his way home ok.


----------



## margy

catz4m8z said:


> Just cut my hair.....it was either an awesome idea or a terrible one.
> 
> I havent decided yet!LOL 😁


I cut my OH hair during covid lockdown and he got compliments at work. So now am his official barber. He hasn't a lot of hair bless him and what little he has is wavy so if I make a mistake it's not noticeable.


----------



## Kaily

Edenbridge Guy: Effigy of Liz Truss to go up in flames


----------



## Happy Paws2

Kaily said:


> Edenbridge Guy: Effigy of Liz Truss to go up in flames



They should have a draw for who wants to light the match, they would get a lot of money.


----------



## Kaily

I think they should remove Larry though. What has he done wrong?


----------



## Lurcherlad

I don’t like the idea of burning effigies of living people tbh.

Too menacing imo and could incite some moron to violence.

Liz Truss is still a human being and someone’s daughter, wife, mother, etc.


----------



## Siskin

Wow, I wish I had rushed out and filmed this.

Next door neighbour has to have his septic tank replaced. It’s in the front garden which is about five foot high off the lane and they have no driveway. In order to get the old tank out it needs to be dug out with a digger rather then by hand which would be extremely hard going. The contractor said no problem. 
He came today with his midi digger on the back of a small flat bed and proceeded to drive it off the flatbed and into the garden via the drystone wall. It was amazing if not somewhat scary to watch. Now happily digging away. Not sure how the tank comes out, it’s one of the onion type.


----------



## Happy Paws2

Kaily said:


> I think they should remove Larry though. What has he done wrong?


Oh poor Larry I never noticed him.


----------



## kimthecat

Some years ago , the council removed two of four benches from our local park . I recently got in touch with our local councillors explaining that the park is busier now as they have more facilities and we need then back for disabled people like me who can't walk far. They were installed yesterday and they are new ! Result. !


----------



## Siskin

kimthecat said:


> Some years ago , the council removed two of four benches from our local park . I recently got in touch with our local councillors explaining that the park is busier now as they have more facilities and we need then back for disabled people like me who can't walk far. They were installed yesterday and they are new ! Result. !


Wow, that was good.
On a similar note
RSPB Minsmere is close to where we are in Suffolk and we have liked going there for ages. However not all the paths are easy enough for me these days. A message was sent about the new boardwalk they have opened making easy access to the East Hide which was only accessible via the beach which is very soft sand and my crutches would sink really deeply which made it exhausting. The boardwalk is suitable for wheelchairs and mobility scooters as well, I’m tempted to see if they hire out wheelchairs. Also there are seats!


----------



## Siskin

Tesco released its Christmas slots at 6am this morning so I dutifully logged on at ten to six and found myself number 68687 in the queue with over an hours wait. 
Sat it out (or rather lay it out as I’m in bed) and a few minutes ago managed to secure a slot on the 22nd


----------



## Magyarmum

How I hate November in Hungary (well my part). I always forget that we get thick fogs this month and seem to spend the month cancelling appointments I've made. 

Today it was Gwylim's appointment at the groomer. Opened the front door this morning and couldn't see my hand in front of my face. No way was I driving 50 miles in those conditions so cancelled, something I really hate doing.

Poor little boy won't get spruced up for Christmas now as the earliest appointment I could get is for January 4th.


----------



## 1529122

The past week has been a nightmare It started with a sore throat and then started coughing so took time off work got tested to be certain it's not COVID and thankfully it's not I'm negative but I've felt awful all week but I thought it's just a cold I'll be better soon then yesterday I was so bad with coughing that I started throwing up and couldn't breath so I phoned my GP who then got me an ambulance as they couldn't even understand me with how much coughing and gasping for breath I was doing so I was in hospital yesterday I've been told it's nothing serious but it's not a cold I have bronchitis. My ears feel full today so not feeling great so I've been trying to distract myself with Christmas and I've found 2 trees I really like and really can't make my mind up what do you all think?

Tree one https://www.christmastreeworld.co.uk/the-8ft-pre-lit-woodland-pine-tree.html


Tree two 








The 8ft Ultra-Lit Montagna Fir Tree


*OUT-OF-THIS-WORLD REALISM* This is one for the Yuletide fanatics! If you’re serious about having the most realistic 8ft artificial Christmas tree this year, then hey presto – you’ve found it. Along with the extremely full and bushy foliage, this Ultra-Lit Montagna comes with a fantastic array...




www.christmastreeworld.co.uk


----------



## Siskin

RagamuffinTheo said:


> The past week has been a nightmare It started with a sore throat and then started coughing so took time off work got tested to be certain it's not COVID and thankfully it's not I'm negative but I've felt awful all week but I thought it's just a cold I'll be better soon then yesterday I was so bad with coughing that I started throwing up and couldn't breath so I phoned my GP who then got me an ambulance as they couldn't even understand me with how much coughing and gasping for breath I was doing so I was in hospital yesterday I've been told it's nothing serious but it's not a cold I have bronchitis. My ears feel full today so not feeling great so I've been trying to distract myself with Christmas and I've found 2 trees I really like and really can't make my mind up what do you all think?
> 
> Tree one https://www.christmastreeworld.co.uk/the-8ft-pre-lit-woodland-pine-tree.html
> 
> 
> Tree two
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The 8ft Ultra-Lit Montagna Fir Tree
> 
> 
> *OUT-OF-THIS-WORLD REALISM* This is one for the Yuletide fanatics! If you’re serious about having the most realistic 8ft artificial Christmas tree this year, then hey presto – you’ve found it. Along with the extremely full and bushy foliage, this Ultra-Lit Montagna comes with a fantastic array...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.christmastreeworld.co.uk


Poor you, sounds awful. Having had bronchitis several times in the past I can sympathise, it’s why we live up in the hills now instead of down in the town in the valley, haven’t had it since.

Lovely Christmas trees, I like how there are lights incorporated. I would also be tempted to get the wooden box/surround thing as well.


----------



## 1529122

Siskin said:


> Poor you, sounds awful. Having had bronchitis several times in the past I can sympathise, it’s why we live up in the hills now instead of down in the town in the valley, haven’t had it since.
> 
> Lovely Christmas trees, I like how there are lights incorporated. I would also be tempted to get the wooden box/surround thing as well.



Which one would you pick out of the two if you had too? 

I really want to move to the country I hate were I live but it will have to do for now. I don't mind it too much as I have an excuse for duvet day everyday but it's the constant coughing every few minutes.


----------



## Jobeth

Siskin said:


> Tesco released its Christmas slots at 6am this morning so I dutifully logged on at ten to six and found myself number 68687 in the queue with over an hours wait.
> Sat it out (or rather lay it out as I’m in bed) and a few minutes ago managed to secure a slot on the 22nd


I logged on at 5:40 am as I remembered last year. I was 5,000 in the queue and only waited a couple of minutes when it got to 6am. The queue was 188,000 when I logged out at 6:10.


----------



## Lurcherlad

Hope you feel better soon @RagamuffinTheo … as for the trees, they are both gorgeous but my eyes fell out at the price! 👀 😁


----------



## lullabydream

Lurcherlad said:


> Hope you feel better soon @RagamuffinTheo … as for the trees, they are both gorgeous but my eyes fell out at the price! 👀 😁


My eyes did the same!

Have you looked at BH tress @RagamuffinTheo people have rated them highly here Black Friday Deals 2022: Christmas Trees, Wreaths & Garlands, and Decor | Balsam Hill


----------



## Siskin

RagamuffinTheo said:


> Which one would you pick out of the two if you had too?
> 
> I really want to move to the country I hate were I live but it will have to do for now. I don't mind it too much as I have an excuse for duvet day everyday but it's the constant coughing every few minutes.


I think it would depend on where the tree will be sited. The second tree has a lot more lights by the look of it and may be too bright, but would look nice in a darker corner not in your direct line of sight if you’re watching tv say. I think I would prefer the first less brightly lit one, but that’s just me as I’m not overly keen on bright Christmas lights


----------



## 1529122

lullabydream said:


> My eyes did the same!
> 
> Have you looked at BH tress @RagamuffinTheo people have rated them highly here Black Friday Deals 2022: Christmas Trees, Wreaths & Garlands, and Decor | Balsam Hill


Yes I had one I had their balsam fir last year however after opening it one of the branches had snapped on but I didn't bother sending it back as I did like it and I spent ages fluffing the tree out and then when I tested it over the weekend ( I know early to put decorations up) the lights have stopped working so I'm having a nightmare trying to return it and so far balsam are great if everything is great but when you have an issue they are a nightmare customer service wise. However I also have their baubles on my tree and their beautiful and are really good quality and I have a wreath and 3 garlands of theirs 2 on my banister and one over the mantle.

A friend recommended Christmas tree world and her tree is really nice just as nice as a balsam one.



Siskin said:


> I think it would depend on where the tree will be sited. The second tree has a lot more lights by the look of it and may be too bright, but would look nice in a darker corner not in your direct line of sight if you’re watching tv say. I think I would prefer the first less brightly lit one, but that’s just me as I’m not overly keen on bright Christmas lights


Good point I'll be going 8ft and it will be in my living room right next to the mantle were my TV is so second one would be too bright.

I do prefer the shape and darker colour of the first and I like it's unlit so I can put my own lights as I like the old fairy lights rather than LEDs.


----------



## willa

Just taken a load out of washing machine to find the clothes all sopping wet .
Now have to stay up waiting for the rinse and spin cycle to hopefully work


----------



## 1529122

Still don't feel well sore throat has gotten worse if I still don't feel right over the weekend I will be seeing my GP. Hoping I get better soon.

So I decided on tree number one in the links the woodland pine.

However I won't be buying till my next wage in December so I've put up my current tree which is ok but 2 of the branches at the back have snapped off when I took it out the box plus the lights don't work ( it's the balsam fir from balsam hill that I've tried to return but to no avail so since balsam are ignoring emails ect I'm just going to use it but this tree was not worth the £600 I paid for it. Not sure what I'll do with it after Christmas as they just don't awnser you when theirs an issue.

Here's a picture of it


















I was disappointed as I have baubles from balsam that I haven't put up this year as this tree wouldn't actually take them they kept sliding off so the branches are not as strong as I'd like so I brought a cheap pack of baubles from matalan for £10 and put them on , it's no where as fully decorated as I normally decorate my tree but I couldn't be bothered with this tree I'm waiting till I get my woodland pine.

Christmas tree world has better reviews than balsam. And jamie and his mom she is the friend who has a Christmas tree world tree she has the ultra Mountain pine and it has very strong branches compared to this.

I'm not struck on the branch tips as they are very long some of them Jamie said they look like alien fingers  so now that's all I see. Apart from the tree which will have to do for now I'm happy with the rest of the house just waiting for a small tree I ordered from the white company for my hallway.

When do you all decorate for Christmas?


----------



## Kaily

I don't decorate. Only me and the dogs here so no point plus I'm a complete bah humbug. Roll on January ...


----------



## Lurcherlad

Kaily said:


> I don't decorate. Only me and the dogs here so no point plus I'm a complete bah humbug. Roll on January ...


Same here.

Me, OH and DS (now 26 and never believed in Santa 😉). He was the one that said not to bother.

No presents, but we do give DS some money, and have given up on sending Xmas cards apart from 2 nieces and a nephew with a tenner in. Instead, we make donations to a couple of charities.

Nor are we religious, so really it’s just a day where we sit at the table and have lunch together for a change 😊


----------



## SbanR

Rushed for the bus.
And missed it by a whisker
Now have to wait 30 minutes in the cold wind. Hope this bus is on time!


----------



## kimthecat

SbanR said:


> Rushed for the bus.
> And missed it by a whisker
> Now have to wait 30 minutes in the cold wind. Hope this bus is on time!


Hope you dont get to cold.


----------



## Arny

SbanR said:


> Rushed for the bus.
> And missed it by a whisker
> Now have to wait 30 minutes in the cold wind. Hope this bus is on time!


Could be worse, could be 3 hours. We only have 3 buses a day in our village.
Stay warm.


----------



## Magyarmum

Arny said:


> Could be worse, could be 3 hours. We only have 3 buses a day in our village.
> Stay warm.


And even worse! We only have two buses a day. One that arrives at 5.30 in the morning and the other at 7.30 in the evening


----------



## Arny

Magyarmum said:


> And even worse! We only have two buses a day. One that arrives at 5.30 in the morning and the other at 7.30 in the evening


What awful hours! but you actually live in the middle of nowhere, you'd just think we do


----------



## Siskin

Magyarmum said:


> And even worse! We only have two buses a day. One that arrives at 5.30 in the morning and the other at 7.30 in the evening


Buses? What are they?
We have one a week and I think that will be stopped soon


----------



## Arny

Siskin said:


> Buses? What are they?
> We have one a week and I think that will be stopped soon


I think that's the idea, make the service so bad they can then go 'no one uses it so it won't be missed'.
They did try to cancel it during lockdown but it came back significantly reduced and now us and the bordering town don't have any weekend service either.


----------



## SbanR

SbanR said:


> Rushed for the bus.
> And missed it by a whisker
> Now have to wait 30 minutes in the cold wind. Hope this bus is on time!


The bus Was Late! Stood shivering in the cold biting wind. Finally thought to wrap my scarf round my head (no easy task in that wind!) and pull the hood up.

Thank you @kimthecat @Arny . I'm thankful my bus service isn't like @Magyarmum (does anyone catch the 5.30am bus???) or @Siskin (do you also live in the sticks?)


----------



## Magyarmum

SbanR said:


> The bus Was Late! Stood shivering in the cold biting wind. Finally thought to wrap my scarf round my head (no easy task in that wind!) and pull the hood up.
> 
> Thank you @kimthecat @Arny . I'm thankful my bus service isn't like @Magyarmum (does anyone catch the 5.30am bus???) or @Siskin (do you also live in the sticks?)


Poor You! Hope you've thawed out! I think the original idea of the bus times was to get people to and from work on time. Working hours here are from 7 am to 4.30. My village is the last on the route and very rarely has any passengers.


----------



## SbanR

Magyarmum said:


> Poor You! Hope you've thawed out! I think the original idea of the bus times was to get people to and from work on time. Working hours here are from 7 am to 4.30. My village is the last on the route and very rarely has any passengers.


Uh huh! That's another service on its way to being scrapped!


----------



## Siskin

SbanR said:


> The bus Was Late! Stood shivering in the cold biting wind. Finally thought to wrap my scarf round my head (no easy task in that wind!) and pull the hood up.
> 
> Thank you @kimthecat @Arny . I'm thankful my bus service isn't like @Magyarmum (does anyone catch the 5.30am bus???) or @Siskin (do you also live in the sticks?)


Yes, we are in the sticks.

There is a daily school bus service for children going to the comprehensive which is about 12 miles away. When my children were at the school they had to be at the stop for 7.45 and got home about 4.30. The powers that be have decided to change this as there are now more children at a new housing estate built on an old airfield even further away on the other side of the school. Rather then put on a service for those children it was decided to use the our bus. This bus also picks up other villages before it gets to mine. This means the children’s pick up in the village is now 7am and they don’t get home til gone 5pm which is a long old day for the younger ones especially those in the next villages along


----------



## huckybuck

@RagamuffinTheo did you buy the tree on a credit card? I would contact them and say you aren’t getting anywhere with BH.


----------



## 1529122

huckybuck said:


> @RagamuffinTheo did you buy the tree on a credit card? I would contact them and say you aren’t getting anywhere with BH.



Unfortunately I paid by debit card because I trusted balsam after making other purchases that I was happy with but this was my first time getting a tree from them. My bank aren't interested and said it's between me and balsam, I'm properly going to have to get trading standards involved but I'll just have to see as I've used the tree now.


----------



## kimthecat

Siskin said:


> Wow, that was good.
> On a similar note
> RSPB Minsmere is close to where we are in Suffolk and we have liked going there for ages. However not all the paths are easy enough for me these days. A message was sent about the new boardwalk they have opened making easy access to the East Hide which was only accessible via the beach which is very soft sand and my crutches would sink really deeply which made it exhausting. The boardwalk is suitable for wheelchairs and mobility scooters as well, I’m tempted to see if they hire out wheelchairs. Also there are seats!


That's good especially if you can hire wheel chairs. They take up a lot of room in the boot of a car.
It gets better ! I'm shocked! I mentioned to them also that there was a kerb in the car park and scooters couldn't get over it and looked hat they did ...


----------



## rona

rona said:


> Just had doctors appointment at my new surgery. Had loads to discuss. Could not understand a word the doctor was saying....total waste of time.
> She was very nice and examined me well, but what's the use of that if I didn't know what she was saying?
> If I'd said something I may have upset her, so, came away very frustrated
> 
> Luckily she's not my doctor, just a locum


Have now had to refuse to see this doctor 3 times. Surely they could put a note on my file?


----------



## Lurcherlad

rona said:


> Have now had to refuse to see this doctor 3 times. Surely they could put a note on my file?


Frustrating 🙄


----------



## Beth78

rona said:


> Have now had to refuse to see this doctor 3 times. Surely they could put a note on my file?


That's not good, language barriers can be very frustrating. And when it's getting in the way of your medical care it must be upsetting to.


----------



## Kaily

Had a visitor this afternoon


----------



## tristy

rona said:


> Have now had to refuse to see this doctor 3 times. Surely they could put a note on my file?


ask for a translator. If someone from other countries come here they can ask for a translator, so I'm sure it should work the other way around.


----------



## rona

Beth78 said:


> That's not good, language barriers can be very frustrating. And when it's getting in the way of your medical care it must be upsetting to.


Saw a lovely doctor instead who actually listened to me


----------



## rona

tristy said:


> ask for a translator. If someone from other countries come here they can ask for a translator, so I'm sure it should work the other way around.


I just refuse to see her


----------



## Jaf

Kaily said:


> Had a visitor this afternoon
> 
> View attachment 580318



Crumbs! What's that? Looks like it could either eat cats or deliver babies!!


----------



## 1529122

Jaf said:


> Crumbs! What's that? Looks like it could either eat cats or deliver babies!!


Looks like a heron. Beautiful bird


----------



## SbanR

Kaily said:


> Had a visitor this afternoon
> 
> View attachment 580318


Oh WOW!!


----------



## Siskin

rona said:


> I just refuse to see her


There’s a doctor in my practice that I refuse to see. He’s the sole reason I left it so long before seeing a doc about the lump in my leg.
Interestingly I’ve found an awful lot of other people both men and women who won’t see him either. He’s one of those types that is not interested in what’s wrong with you just demands that you lose weight and everything will be cured. He didn’t even examine me when I went to see him and I sat in the car sobbing afterwards as he made me seem a stupid old women


----------



## rona

Siskin said:


> There’s a doctor in my practice that I refuse to see. He’s the sole reason I left it so long before seeing a doc about the lump in my leg.
> Interestingly I’ve found an awful lot of other people both men and women who won’t see him either. He’s one of those types that is not interested in what’s wrong with you just demands that you lose weight and everything will be cured. He didn’t even examine me when I went to see him and I sat in the car sobbing afterwards as he made me seem a stupid old women


Awful isn't it. I had a nurse like that at the hospital last week. Going in for scary tests and you get some ******** bloke who got out of the wrong side of bed 

The GP I refuse to see is lovely, I just can't understand what she's saying, and with all that's going on with me at the moment, I really need to know what's being said


----------



## kimthecat

@rona I have trouble understanding what doctors and nurses are saying as they wear masks. Some take them off when I say Im deaf except for my audiologist  My partner comes with me too make sure I dont miss anything which I usually do .


----------



## rona

kimthecat said:


> @rona I have trouble understanding what doctors and nurses are saying as they wear masks. Some take them off when I say Im deaf except for my audiologist  My partner comes with me too make sure I dont miss anything which I usually do .


I'm just very bad with accents. My sister has been married to a French man for over 30years and I still have trouble with his accent


----------



## HarlequinCat

Siskin said:


> There’s a doctor in my practice that I refuse to see. He’s the sole reason I left it so long before seeing a doc about the lump in my leg.
> Interestingly I’ve found an awful lot of other people both men and women who won’t see him either. He’s one of those types that is not interested in what’s wrong with you just demands that you lose weight and everything will be cured. He didn’t even examine me when I went to see him and I sat in the car sobbing afterwards as he made me seem a stupid old women


It's hit and miss with doctors isn't it. You sometimes wonder why they got into the profession in the first place.


----------



## Lurcherlad

HarlequinCat said:


> It's hit and miss with doctors isn't it. You sometimes wonder why they got into the profession in the first place.


Some do seem to go out of their way to be unhelpful.

OH has been prescribed a new drug by specialist and needed a repeat from GP. GP decided last Monday they wouldn’t authorise (despite doing so last time) but didn’t bother to tell OH. OH only found out Friday when he went to pick up from chemist.

Now trying to sort it out but just getting passed between answer machines 🙄

OH is hoping he has enough to see him through until it’s sorted and he’s the one that will be in agony if these particular meds are mucked about with as that can cause a major flare up of the condition… which surely the GP is aware of?

The specialist knows OH medical history so presumably is happy the drug is appropriate?

Had they told us last Monday, it could have been sorted by now. It really feels like they just don’t care really.


----------



## Siskin

HarlequinCat said:


> It's hit and miss with doctors isn't it. You sometimes wonder why they got into the profession in the first place.


He’s known as Dr Death at one of the hospitals I go to.


----------



## HarlequinCat

KAT_Doggo said:


> I do love a random chat, and whilst we are on topic LOL
> 
> Try the below!
> 
> 
> 
> Amazon.co.uk


Are you trying to sell your product? All your posts have just been links to amazon.


----------



## HarlequinCat

Siskin said:


> He’s known as Dr Death at one of the hospitals I go to.


Blimey, that's not reassuring at all!


----------



## SbanR

Went to Sainsbury's to get their thermal vest and socks. Oh my! The prices😳
Thermal wear should have a tog classification, just like duvets.


----------



## Happy Paws2

I written my Christmas cards this morning, I've been putting it off but thought I'd better get them done and post them early next week and hope they get there in time.


----------



## 1529122

Weird thing just happened, I'm waiting for a delivery from Evri and I get a knock at the door and it was the food bank with a Christmas delivery and I said I haven't ordered anything or even been to a food bank and he said is your name Pauline and I said no and no one lives here with that name and then he asked if this was the right address and I said yes that is my address but no one here has used the food bank , he then said it's free you can keep it and I said no I'm not taking food I really don't need when others will need it. So he wasn't happy he had to take it back to the car but I'm not taking food from those who will need it. 

I don't know who has used my address which is the only bit that concerns me. 

Anyone else had this with a food bank


----------



## SbanR

RagamuffinTheo said:


> Weird thing just happened, I'm waiting for a delivery from Evri and I get a knock at the door and it was the food bank with a Christmas delivery and I said I haven't ordered anything or even been to a food bank and he said is your name Pauline and I said no and no one lives here with that name and then he asked if this was the right address and I said yes that is my address but no one here has used the food bank , he then said it's free you can keep it and I said no I'm not taking food I really don't need when others will need it. So he wasn't happy he had to take it back to the car but I'm not taking food from those who will need it.
> 
> I don't know who has used my address which is the only bit that concerns me.
> 
> Anyone else had this with a food bank


I'm wondering if it is some sort of scam


----------



## 1529122

SbanR said:


> I'm wondering if it is some sort of scam


I thought that but they did have 2 bags filled with food and when I said no they put it back in the boot and I went upstairs to watch them and they drive to a neighbor in a cul de sac on the opposite side to me and I saw them go to a neighbor and gave them 2 bags of food and then they left never went in ect. 

So I'm not sure


----------



## 1529122

Just to update everyone I've just contacted the food bank themselves who said it was legit they were given the wrong house number. Once they phoned up the person it was for they realized the mistake and it has been delivered to the right house. 

So glad it was nothing in the end


----------



## Kaily

I've been doing a painting by numbers, it is the first one I have done. I find it takes my mind of stuff. Not finished yet.


----------



## margy

Gosh painting by numbers never looked that good when I did it in the 60s. I'd get one for Christmas when 8 or 9, oil paints but was a bit rubbish really. Yours looks great.


----------



## Kaily

margy said:


> Gosh painting by numbers never looked that good when I did it in the 60s. I'd get one for Christmas when 8 or 9, oil paints but was a bit rubbish really. Yours looks great.


Thank you. It was only £8.00 from Ebay! Not sure I will be rushing to do another too soon though.


----------



## rona

Received a Xmas card last year for my friend who died 9 months earlier. Couldn't read the signature, so had no hope of tracing them.
This year I received another, but unlike last year I could read the writing. Looking through my friends telephone book I came across someone with the same name.
Phone them up and spent a delightful hour chatting to a very pleasant lady


----------



## Arny

Received this scam text today.
Please be vigilant especially at this time where they can almost guarantee you’re waiting on deliveries from various companies.


----------



## Lurcherlad

They never stop ….

I just received a scam text … supposedly from my son saying:

“hello mum my phone has died and I’m using a mate’s phone … can you WhatsApp my mate on xxxxx cos I need to ask you for a favour”

My son wouldn’t say hello mum for starters … he tends to call me my name or babe if he needs a favour! 😁.

Obviously, a quick text to him on his own phone confirmed it was a scam 🙄

Watch out for these scammers!!!! 🤬


----------



## catz4m8z

Spent the afternoon round my friends house playing with her 6 week old kittens. 😁 So cute and cuddly... 4 of them are polydactyl so have extra toes which makes them look like they have mittens on!
She is keeping the runt who is the cuddliest out of all them luckily enough.

Really made me want a kitten....shame Alfie would consider a kitten an appetiser!!LOL


----------



## Kaily

Finally finished


----------



## willa

Anyone else have a cold ? I’ve literally just got over a cold, and then thismorning I’ve woken up full of another cold 🥴😫


----------



## Magyarmum

My doctor retired a few months ago. A lovely man who didn't speak a word of English. Whenever I went to see him I'd write everything I needed to tell him in Hungarian and hand the paper to him.

Much to my delight the doctor that's taken over the practice is a young woman who speaks excellent English. Makes my life so much easier,


----------



## margy

I'm about the weight I want to be so am having my favourite crisps for tea, munching away and reading the pkt ( nothing interesting on tv!) When I saw get the £100k for a heart shaped crisp. Started looking at all my crisps instead of ramming them in my mouth. Lo and behold!!! Do you think I should get in touch with Walkers?


----------



## lullabydream

margy said:


> I'm about the weight I want to be so am having my favourite crisps for tea, munching away and reading the pkt ( nothing interesting on tv!) When I saw get the £100k for a heart shaped crisp. Started looking at all my crisps instead of ramming them in my mouth. Lo and behold!!! Do you think I should get in touch with Walkers?
> View attachment 582249


Worth a try!


----------



## margy

lullabydream said:


> Worth a try!


I think so too 🤞


----------



## Happy Paws2

margy said:


> I'm about the weight I want to be so am having my favourite crisps for tea, munching away and reading the pkt ( nothing interesting on tv!) When I saw get the £100k for a heart shaped crisp. Started looking at all my crisps instead of ramming them in my mouth. Lo and behold!!! Do you think I should get in touch with Walkers?
> View attachment 582249


Might be worth a try, not sure it's quite right though, here's the rules....






Heart Shaped Crisp Hunt | Competition Walkers







www.competition.walkers.co.uk


----------



## margy

Daughter is on Instagram and said its a con. Loads of people posting crisps and Walkers not answering. Ah well I'm not lucky so wasn't expecting anything for nothing.But we can dream...


----------

